# House of The Dragon (GOT prequel)



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2019)

Annunciato ufficialmente House of Dragons, il prequel di Game of Thrones. 1 stagione da 10 episodi.
Co-produttore: Martin.
Sceneggiatore: Ryan Condall
Co-sceneggiatore: Miguel Sapochnik (  )
Sapochnik sarà anche regista del pilot.

No D&D, notizia che farà felice gli haters.

Tratto da "Fire and Blood", la raccolta scritta da Martin su Casa Targaryen. Racconterà la guerra civile "Dance of Dragons".

Questa serie è stata fortemente voluto da Martin, che dopo aver letto e collaborato agli script negli scorsi mesi sul suo blog ne aveva anticipato l'annuncio con esaltazione totale.

Assieme a questo annuncio c'è anche l'ufficialità della cancellazione di "Bloodmoon", il prequel sulla Long Night di cui già avevano girato il pilot. Cestinato e bocciato dalla HBO.


----------



## Zanc9 (30 Ottobre 2019)

Una Bomba la storia, ho letto Fire & Blood e le mie aspettative sono davvero alte: intrighi, tradimenti, segreti...chi più ne ha più ne metta


----------



## Hellscream (30 Ottobre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Annunciato ufficialmente House of Dragons, il prequel di Game of Thrones. 1 stagione da 10 episodi.
> Co-produttore: Martin.
> Sceneggiatore: Ryan Condall
> Co-sceneggiatore: Miguel Sapochnik (  )
> ...



Speriamo, la presenza Sapochnik mi fa ben sperare, così come il fatto che Martin stesso sia il co-produttore.. Certo che però quei libri potrebbe anche finirli....


----------



## juventino (30 Ottobre 2019)

Devono farsi perdonare l’oscenità dell’ultima stagione di GoT.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Novembre 2019)

L ultima stagione mi ha talmente deluso che, nonostante io sia un fan sfegatato, non parlo piu con nessuno di got. son scettico su questa serie.. anche se esulto per l assenza d DeD


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (2 Novembre 2019)

Il finale di GOT ha fatto talmente schifo che sarà dura che riescano a rubare anche solo mezz'ora del mio tempo...

Se devo guardare 90 minuti di oscenità, preferisco guardarmi una partita del Milan di pioli...


----------



## skinner (3 Novembre 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Il finale di GOT ha fatto talmente schifo che sarà dura che riescano a rubare anche solo mezz'ora del mio tempo...
> 
> Se devo guardare 90 minuti di oscenità, preferisco guardarmi una partita del Milan di pioli...



All'epoca mi ricordo mintrippai con Lost. Anni e ore di episodi per finire con una storia megaridicola. Ormai guardo solo film, danno molta più soddisfazione. La moda delle serie è sopravvalutatissima. Mi fiderei a guardare una serie solo se 1) ha un numero non infinito di episodi 2) quando l'hanno iniziata avevano già scritto il finale, non della stagione, della serie (nel 90% dei casi concepiscono trame aggrovagliatissime e poi non sanno come farle finire) oppur3 3) hanno episodi autoconclusivi, un coliandro ogni tanto me lo calo sempre con piacere


----------



## BB7 (3 Novembre 2019)

Hype meno di zero. Ma l'ho sempre detto che come serie anche GOT mi ha sempre lasciato abbastanza perplesso


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Novembre 2019)

skinner ha scritto:


> All'epoca mi ricordo mintrippai con Lost. Anni e ore di episodi per finire con una storia megaridicola. Ormai guardo solo film, danno molta più soddisfazione. La moda delle serie è sopravvalutatissima. Mi fiderei a guardare una serie solo se 1) ha un numero non infinito di episodi 2) quando l'hanno iniziata avevano già scritto il finale, non della stagione, della serie (nel 90% dei casi concepiscono trame aggrovagliatissime e poi non sanno come farle finire) oppur3 3) hanno episodi autoconclusivi, un coliandro ogni tanto me lo calo sempre con piacere



Tanta roba Lost...

Il problema appunto è che aveva avuto troppo successo e le stagioni (che dovevano essere 2/3), si sono moltiplicate facendo perdere tutto il filo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Novembre 2019)

Fortunatamente hanno avuto l'intelligenza di lasciar perdere la long night.
Curioso di vedere come verranno gestiti i tanti draghi della dance of the dragons, considerando che a quanto pare i tre di GOT prosciugavano il budget ogni volta che venivano inseriti in un episodio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2019)

Per quelli interessati, Martin parla ufficialmente del progetto nel suo blog.

Non posso mettere il link, cercate "martin" e "notablog". Il suo post del 30 ottobre "The Dragons take wing".


----------



## Tobi (3 Novembre 2019)

Il trono di spade l'ho guardato dopo che un mio amico fomentato non faceva altro che parlare di questa serie. Che dire.. Una serie normalissima, per dire Spartacus è ampiamente superiore


----------



## RojoNero (3 Novembre 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente hanno avuto l'intelligenza di lasciar perdere la long night.
> Curioso di vedere come verranno gestiti i tanti draghi della dance of the dragons, considerando che a quanto pare i tre di GOT prosciugavano il budget ogni volta che venivano inseriti in un episodio.



be dopo la fine che ha fatto il NK ci mancava pure... potevano anche renderlo strafigo ma lo spettatore sa che fine ha fatto quindi non sarebbe stato credibile


----------



## RojoNero (3 Novembre 2019)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Il trono di spade l'ho guardato dopo che un mio amico fomentato non faceva altro che parlare di questa serie. Che dire.. Una serie normalissima, per dire Spartacus è ampiamente superiore



la prima stagione poi... la morte dell'attore protagonista ha distrutto quella bellissima serie 
p.s bello anche il prequel su Gannicus


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Aprile 2021)

Mi ero completamente dimenticato del thread [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] .... e pensare che ci avevo pure scritto 
Come dicevo, stavolta il materiale c'è tutto, niente scuse.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A';2321966 ha scritto:


> Mi ero completamente dimenticato del thread [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] .... e pensare che ci avevo pure scritto
> Come dicevo, stavolta il materiale c'è tutto, niente scuse.



Tranquillo, io mi dimentico addirittura dei topic che apro nello stesso giorno 

E' partita ufficialmente la produzione comunque, l'anno prossimo si torna a Westeros.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2021)

Rhaenyra e Daemon.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2021)

I Velaryon di Valyria NERI con i capelli Targaryen. 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2324418 ha scritto:


> Rhaenyra e Daemon.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



"La Delizia del Reame"...


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;1948680 ha scritto:


> Annunciato ufficialmente House of Dragons, il prequel di Game of Thrones. 1 stagione da 10 episodi.
> Co-produttore: Martin.
> Sceneggiatore: Ryan Condall
> Co-sceneggiatore: Miguel Sapochnik (  )
> ...



non ho ben capito chi riguarda ed in che periodo è ambientato.. insomma qual è il legame con i personaggi di got?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2021)

emamilan99;2325718 ha scritto:


> non ho ben capito chi riguarda ed in che periodo è ambientato.. insomma qual è il legame con i personaggi di got?


In sintesi, sono gli antenati di Daenerys Targaryen.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2021)

emamilan99;2325718 ha scritto:


> non ho ben capito chi riguarda ed in che periodo è ambientato.. insomma qual è il legame con i personaggi di got?



Sarà ambientato secoli prima di GOT, non ci sarà nessun personaggio storico della serie (solo Melisandre, vista l'età, potrebbe fare un cameo, oppure Bran in qualche visione) e sarà una storia a parte concentrata sulla guerra civile dei Targaryen. "La Danza dei Draghi" nominata anche più volte nella serie come evento storico.

Purtroppo pare che sbatteranno dentro il tema del razzismo anche qui, facendone una delle cause motivanti della guerra civile, già hanno reso nera una casata che non dovrebbe essere tale.
Se sarà così tanto vale non seguirla, lo dico con estrema amarezza. Vedremo...


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2325738 ha scritto:


> Sarà ambientato secoli prima di GOT, non ci sarà nessun personaggio storico della serie (solo Melisandre, vista l'età, potrebbe fare un cameo, oppure Bran in qualche visione) e sarà una storia a parte concentrata sulla guerra civile dei Targaryen. "La Danza dei Draghi" nominata anche più volte nella serie come evento storico.
> 
> Purtroppo pare che sbatteranno dentro il tema del razzismo anche qui, facendone una delle cause motivanti della guerra civile, già hanno reso nera una casata che non dovrebbe essere tale.
> Se sarà così tanto vale non seguirla, lo dico con estrema amarezza. Vedremo...



vediamo.. sono curioso perché io ho visto la serie più volte, ma del passato, con tutti quei nomi strani poi, non so praticamente nulla


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2325509 ha scritto:


> I Velaryon di Valyria NERI con i capelli Targaryen.
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Confermato al 100% che la tizia della foto è una Velaryon? Spero sia una boutade....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2021)

Z A Z A';2325742 ha scritto:


> Confermato al 100% che la tizia della foto è una Velaryon? Spero sia una boutade....



Purtroppo tutto vero. Anche Corlys Velaryon e tutti gli altri della casata, già leakati, tutti neri con i rasta afroamericani color Targaryen. Uno scempio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2325743 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo tutto vero. Anche Corlys Velaryon e tutti gli altri della casata, già leakati, tutti neri con i rasta afroamericani color Targaryen. Uno scempio.



Mamma mia che palle, sti americani sono veramente pazzi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2021)

Z A Z A';2325744 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che palle, sti americani sono veramente pazzi.



Corlys Velaryon, Lukaku con la parrucca.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)











E il resto della famiglia


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2325749 ha scritto:


> Corlys Velaryon, Lukaku con la parrucca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dio mio...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2325751 ha scritto:


> Dio mio...



Una casata di super bianchi suprematisti, inclini alla follia ,che amano dar fuoco alle cose... una casata con le loro stesse origini, ma onorevole, dipinta solo per la serie con la pelle nera...

Potete già immaginare dove andrà a parare la storia, o meglio quali temi aggiungeranno alla storia originale...
Martin colpevole uguale eh, supervisiona tutto ed è produttore esecutivo. Tra l'altro i BLM già stanno giustificando tutto tirando fuori una nota di Martin di mille anni fa, dove tra il serio e il faceto diceva che gli sarebbero piaciuti i Targaryen neri...

PS. Secondo alcuni leak non confermati di Bloodmoon, la serie cancellata, i primi uomini sarebbero stati neri e la protagonista, capostipite degli Stark, lesbica.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2325749 ha scritto:


> Corlys Velaryon, Lukaku con la parrucca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una nazione di psicopatici.



Toby rosso nero;2325756 ha scritto:


> Una casata di super bianchi suprematisti, inclini alla follia ,che amano dar fuoco alle cose... una casata con le loro stesse origini, ma onorevole, dipinta solo per la serie con la pelle nera...
> 
> Potete già immaginare dove andrà a parare la storia, o meglio quali temi aggiungeranno alla storia originale...
> Martin colpevole uguale eh, supervisiona tutto ed è produttore esecutivo. Tra l'altro i BLM già stanno giustificando tutto tirando fuori una nota di Martin di mille anni fa, dove tra il serio e il faceto diceva che gli sarebbero piaciuti i Targaryen neri...
> ...



Tra l'altro i Velaryon ed i Targaryen hanno alle spalle secoli di matrimoni combinati, proprio per via delle origini comuni, quindi non ha alcun senso che una famiglia sia tutta bianca e l'altra tutta nera. Chissà come sarà il mondo tra 50 anni....
GRRM è un ultrasettantente che si sta godendo la vecchiaia sotto una pioggia di milioni, sai quanto gliene frega.
Su Bloodmoon non voglio nemmeno commentare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2021)

Z A Z A';2325763 ha scritto:


> Una nazione di psicopatici.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Subito si pensava che solo Corlys fosse nero, e che fosse un caso a parte. Ora però saltano fuori tutti gli altri attori neri, quindi è evidente che hanno sacrificato il discorso logico per il politically correct. Del resto in America adesso ragionano così per ogni cosa.

Per il resto, facile immaginare...
Salterà fuori il classico figlio meticcio che non viene accettato, e che causerà dissidi e lotte interne ad accrescere la tensione per la guerra civile. Praticamente la tematica dei capelli biondi dei Lannister e neri dei Baratheon, ma proiettata sul discorso razzista.
Oppure per giustificare che i Targaryen conosciuti in GOT sono tutti bianchi, e che la casata dei Velaryon no viene mai nominata, mostreranno lo sterminio crudele della casata nera.
Ormai sono così prevedibili...


----------



## Hellscream (5 Maggio 2021)

Prime immagini ufficiali


----------



## Hellscream (5 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2329074 ha scritto:


> Prime immagini ufficiali



Cos'è sta roba?  [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION]


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2329076 ha scritto:


> Cos'è sta roba?  [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION]



Purtroppo è sempre la solita storia, cast che deve soddisfare le solite porcherie mondialiste-progressiste-buoniste di inclusività, e poi mi si viene a dire che l'America è un paese di progresso e modello per il mondo.
Quindi abbiamo la Targaryen cessa invece di una bella donna per soddisfare le femministe, e il mandingo rasta in una casata dalla pelle bianca e pallidissima. 
Poi ci saranno ovviamente anche travoni&c, ma lì lasciamo perdere che in GOT ci sono sempre stati.

Io sono ancora convinto che la serie sarà fighissima e avvincente, ci lavora gente top e questa parte di storia è bellissima, ma il cast è una causa persa per principio, sarà così per ogni serie Tv ormai. Speriamo perlomeno non sbattino il tema del razzismo neri-bianchi nella storia...


----------



## Hellscream (5 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2329085 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è sempre la solita storia, cast che deve soddisfare le solite porcherie mondialiste-progressiste-buoniste di inclusività, e poi mi si viene a dire che l'America è un paese di progresso e modello per il mondo.
> Quindi abbiamo la Targaryen cessa invece di una bella donna per soddisfare le femministe, e il mandingo rasta in una casata dalla pelle bianca e pallidissima.
> Poi ci saranno ovviamente anche travoni&c, ma lì lasciamo perdere che in GOT ci sono sempre stati.
> 
> Io sono ancora convinto che la serie sarà fighissima e avvincente, ci lavora gente top e questa parte di storia è bellissima, ma il cast è una causa persa per principio, sarà così per ogni serie Tv ormai. Speriamo perlomeno non sbattino il tema del razzismo neri-bianchi nella storia...



In un nessun universo possibile quella è "la Delizia del Reame", ma nemmeno lontanamente.


----------



## Butcher (6 Maggio 2021)

Non credo la guarderò. Mi sono stufato di queste porcate


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Ottobre 2021)




----------



## Hellscream (5 Maggio 2022)

Trailer uscito. Io personalmente sono fiducioso (nonostante le cose che ormai sappiamo e sui cui non ci si può far nulla)


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Maggio 2022)

Riusciranno a distruggere anche il prequel, dopo aver distrutto la serie?


----------



## Hellscream (5 Maggio 2022)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Riusciranno a distruggere anche il prequel, dopo aver distrutto la serie?


Come detto, io sono fiducioso. Qua non hanno la scusa dei libri ancora in corso, si tratta di una storia finita. In più ci lavora gente diversa dagli showrunner di GoT e c'è anche la supervisione di Martin (maledetto scrivi quel azzo di libro).


----------



## Antokkmilan (5 Maggio 2022)

Ma prequel in che senso? quanto prima di got? racconta come re Robert ha conquistato il trono ?


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Maggio 2022)

Approfitto del topic per sottolineare che Martin è un criminale a lasciare in sospeso il libro per anni e anni.
Non ha voglia di fare nulla, pigro indisponente e si permette pure di fare le battutine.
Scrivi quel libro e non rompere le palle.


----------



## Kayl (5 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Approfitto del topic per sottolineare che Martin è un criminale a lasciare in sospeso il libro per anni e anni.
> Non ha voglia di fare nulla, pigro indisponente e si permette pure di fare le battutine.
> Scrivi quel libro e non rompere le palle.


sta per pubblicare un altro libro sempre appendice, non Winds of Winter. È chiaro comunque che A song of ice and fire non verrà mai completato, ormai non ha più voglia. Parliamo di un libro in sospeso da 10 anni, se anche per miracolo lo fa uscire poi come la risolve con l'ultimo, che sicuramente viste tutte le linee e trame lasciate aperte dovrebbe essere ancora più lungo? Ormai ha finito. Forse avrebbe finito prima se non avessero fatto la serie tv, quando scriveva per vivere era motivato, ormai ha la pancia piena e il portafogli gonfio, non gli serve altro per campare il poco che gli resta. La necessità è madre della creatività, lui non completerà più niente.


----------



## Solo (5 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Approfitto del topic per sottolineare che Martin è un criminale a lasciare in sospeso il libro per anni e anni.
> Non ha voglia di fare nulla, pigro indisponente e si permette pure di fare le battutine.
> Scrivi quel libro e non rompere le palle.


Non è pigrizia, è che si è incartato. 

Ha fatto una marea di roba nell'universo di ASOIAF prima di GOT, collaborato con la produzione di non so quante serie TV e addirittura videogames. 

Semplicemente sì è incartato con GOT e non ha voglia di beccarsi l'inevitabile shit storm se pubblica una cagata. Aggiungici poi che il finale a grandi linee glielo ha spoilerato e soprattutto smerdato la serie TV e ciao. 

Io credo che il sesto libro alla fine uscirà entro i prossimi cinque anni, sempre che non crepi prima, e poi finirà lì. Il settimo non lo vedremo mai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Trailer uscito. Io personalmente sono fiducioso (nonostante le cose che ormai sappiamo e sui cui non ci si può far nulla)



Spruzzo da tutte le parti.



Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma prequel in che senso? quanto prima di got? racconta come re Robert ha conquistato il trono ?



Molto prima, 3 secoli prima di Game of Thrones, guerra civile Targaryen.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Spruzzo da tutte le parti.


Finalmente si respira di nuovo "l'aria di GoT" (di quello vero).


----------



## Dexter (5 Maggio 2022)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> L ultima stagione mi ha talmente deluso che, nonostante io sia un fan sfegatato, non parlo piu con nessuno di got. son scettico su questa serie.. anche se esulto per l assenza d DeD


Dopo la fine della serie, nessuno ne ha più parlato...me ne ero proprio dimenticato dell'esistenza di GOT, se non fosse per la notizia di questo prequel


----------



## Dexter (5 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Approfitto del topic per sottolineare che Martin è un criminale a lasciare in sospeso il libro per anni e anni.
> Non ha voglia di fare nulla, pigro indisponente e si permette pure di fare le battutine.
> Scrivi quel libro e non rompere le palle.


Troppo cash. Chi glielo fa fare di "lavorare"? Lo capisco


----------



## Devil man (5 Maggio 2022)

Benone ! A quando la prima puntata ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Benone ! A quando la prima puntata ?



21 agosto.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Trailer uscito. Io personalmente sono fiducioso (nonostante le cose che ormai sappiamo e sui cui non ci si può far nulla)


per me quella musichetta è quasi come quella della champions


----------



## Hellscream (5 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> per me quella musichetta è quasi come quella della champions


Verso la fine c'è anche qualche nota della sigla di GoT


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2022)

Devo dire che contrariamente alle attese i Velaryon non sembrano poi così male. Hanno un che di inquetante, hanno un non so che di casata "antica" che è intrigante.

Forse alla fine sono riusciti a tirare fuori qualcosa di buono anche dalla quota black imposta a forza dal network.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Devo dire che contrariamente alle attese i Velaryon non sembrano poi così male. Hanno un che di inquetante, hanno un non so che di casata "antica" che è intrigante.
> 
> Forse alla fine sono riusciti a tirare fuori qualcosa di buono anche dalla quota black imposta a forza dal network.


ma infatti quel contrasto alla Ibrahim Ba li rende cazzuti


----------



## King of the North (5 Maggio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma prequel in che senso? quanto prima di got? racconta come re Robert ha conquistato il trono ?


No, sarà ambientato a circa 200 anni prima gli avvenimenti di GOT


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2022)

*In lavorazione sequel di Game of Thrones con Jon Snow.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *In lavorazione sequel di Game of Thrones con Jon Snow.*



Da parte mia un grosso, immenso, clamoroso NO.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *In lavorazione sequel di Game of Thrones con Jon Snow.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2022)

Resusciteranno Dany e faranno il finalino Disney per accontentare gli shippatori.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Resusciteranno Dany e faranno il finalino Disney per accontentare gli shippatori.


Sforbiciata finale Dany-Cersei


----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Sforbiciata finale Dany-Cersei


Questa non mi pare una cattiva notizia


----------



## Maurizio91 (17 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *In lavorazione sequel di Game of Thrones con Jon Snow.*


Sossoldi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2022)

A me la parte di Dany fuori di testa, con Jon che la fa fuori, è piaciuta da matti, il problema è che andava sviluppata in almeno 10 episodi in più.
Ma il problema non era assolutamente il concetto di base. Il problema era lo sviluppo.

A me non è piaciuta la fine dei White Walker. Essendo un seguito con Jon, se vogliono dare un'aggiustata a questa parte, posso anche dargli un minimo di credito e avere il beneficio del dubbio.

Ma se resuscitano Dany e accontentano i fan lagnosi che volevano i sue sposati sul trono, che brucino tutti.


----------



## vota DC (18 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *In lavorazione sequel di Game of Thrones con Jon Snow.*


Il tipo che ha debellato il colera? Non seguo questa roba ma è come se nel signore degli Anelli ci mettono Alessandro Volta al posto di Aragorn e in Harry Potter ci mettono Enrico Fermi al posto di Silente.


----------



## Devil man (19 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A me non è piaciuta la fine dei White Walker. Essendo un seguito con Jon, se vogliono dare un'aggiustata a questa parte, posso anche dargli un minimo di credito e avere il beneficio del dubbio.


Quale parte ? Io ho solo visto uno schermo nero..


----------



## Hellscream (22 Giugno 2022)

Poster della serie


----------



## Hellscream (22 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Poster della serie


Poco da dire, è fighissimo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Poco da dire, è fighissimo



Drogon è una lucertola a confronto di quello


----------



## Hellscream (22 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Drogon è una lucertola a confronto di quello


Se questo è Syrax (dovrebbe essere lui), non voglio immaginare Vhagar


----------



## kekkopot (22 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da parte mia un grosso, immenso, clamoroso NO.


E già finito malissimo GOT. Ma lasciassero stare... piuttosto se Martin finisse mai i libri, che rigirassero il finale


----------



## kekkopot (22 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A me la parte di Dany fuori di testa, con Jon che la fa fuori, è piaciuta da matti, il problema è che andava sviluppata in almeno 10 episodi in più.
> Ma il problema non era assolutamente il concetto di base. Il problema era lo sviluppo.
> 
> A me non è piaciuta la fine dei White Walker. Essendo un seguito con Jon, se vogliono dare un'aggiustata a questa parte, posso anche dargli un minimo di credito e avere il beneficio del dubbio.
> ...


Hanno palesamente racchiuso una storyline che andava gestista in ALMENO due stagioni, in una. Vogliamo parlare di come hanno chiuso la Grande Guerra? Secondo me, Martin, avrebbe fatto finire la storia con la vittoria degli estranei. Ce li portavamo dietro dalla prima stagione e sono stati una fail clamoroso...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2022)

*George Martin: "Confermo, un seguito su Jon Snow è in sviluppo. Il titolo è SNOW.
E' un work in progress assieme agli altri 3 prequel annunciati (Nymeria, Sea Snake e Dunk&Egg)
Sta per uscire una mia grossa intervista su House of Dragons, in cui mi fu chiesto del sequel. Io ho risposto 'no comment', ma poi hanno leakato la notizia.
Non posso dire nient'altro fino a che la HBO non dà il via libera. Non vi posso dire il nome degli sceneggiatori, ma è tutto gestito da Kit Harington che ha portato il suo team. Sono tutti fantastici.
Io sono coinvolto. Kit Harington è venuto a trovarmi con il suo staff. Siamo nella fase di script, non è detto che la serie vedrà la luce."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *George Martin: "Confermo, un seguito su Jon Snow è in sviluppo. Il titolo è SNOW.
> E' un work in progress assieme agli altri 3 prequel annunciati (Nymeria, Sea Snake e Dunk&Egg)
> Sta per uscire una mia grossa intervista su House of Dragons, in cui mi fu chiesto del sequel. Io ho risposto 'no comment', ma poi hanno leakato la notizia.
> Non posso dire nient'altro fino a che la HBO non dà il via libera. Non vi posso dire il nome degli sceneggiatori, ma è tutto gestito da Kit Harington che ha portato il suo team. Sono tutti fantastici.
> Io sono coinvolto. Kit Harington è venuto a trovarmi con il suo staff. Siamo nella fase di script, non è detto che la serie vedrà la luce."*



Potrebbe, dico POTREBBE, uscire dopo il libro Winds of Winter e seguire la storia del nord che non hanno messo nella serie.
Perché sono certo che la fine del trono, di Daenerys e di King's Landing sarà uguale nei libri come nella serie, ma quella dei White Walkers non sarà certo la medesima.
Vedremo...


----------



## Hellscream (25 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Potrebbe, dico POTREBBE, uscire dopo il libro Winds of Winte*r e seguire la storia del nord che non hanno messo nella serie.
> Perché sono certo che la fine del trono, di Daenerys e di King's Landing sarà uguale nei libri come nella serie, ma quella dei White Walkers non sarà certo la medesima.
> Vedremo...


Ah tu pensi ancora che quel libro uscirà?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ah tu pensi ancora che quel libro uscirà?



Rinnoverà prima Maldini o uscirà primo il libro?


----------



## Hellscream (25 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rinnoverà prima Maldini o uscirà primo il libro?


In attesa di entrambe le cose ho iniziato i libri di The Witcher


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Giugno 2022)

Con me hanno chiuso, mi sono anche rotto le palle di serie infinite che poi alla fine si concludono di melma. Sarebbe ora che cambiasse anche il paradigma delle serie tv.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Luglio 2022)

Sapochnik + Martin... non possono cannare...


----------



## Butcher (19 Luglio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ah tu pensi ancora che quel libro uscirà?


Se anche dovesse uscire Twow rimarrebbe il problema ultimo libro. Direi che non vedremo mai il vero finale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)




----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2022)

Qua ormai manca praticamente una settimana... Ho letto negli ultimi giorni solo commenti positivissimi da chi ha visto i primi episodi, ed i vari video che hanno fatto uscire non hanno fatto altro che accrescere la mia fiducia...

Attendiamo, ormai ci siamo


----------



## Devil man (13 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Sai se la rilasciano tutta oppure fanno un episodio alla volta come The Boys ?


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Sai se la rilasciano tutta oppure fanno un episodio alla volta come The Boys ?


Esce un episodio a settimana


----------



## Devil man (13 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Esce un episodio a settimana


che tortura....


----------



## TheKombo (13 Agosto 2022)

Curiosissimo, dopo lo scempio delle ultime 3 stagioni di GoT mi aspetto grandi cose


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Agosto 2022)

Le anteprime americane ed europee sono entusiaste.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (13 Agosto 2022)

La differenza è che qui il materiale esiste ed è concluso, anche got fino a che non dovevano inventate troppo era magistrale.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Agosto 2022)

Ultimo promo prima del debutto di domenica


----------



## Hellscream (18 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ultimo promo prima del debutto di domenica


Sarò sincero, ho l'hype a 2000


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ultimo promo prima del debutto di domenica



Oggi c'è chi si sega nel topic della Marin, io mi sego qui.


----------



## TheKombo (18 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Sarò sincero, ho l'hype a 2000


Non vedo l'ora.... comunque dai promo sembrerebbe un gioiellino, speriamo


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2022)

Dato che ormai sui libri ci ho messo una pietra tombale sopra, accontentiamoci di questa


----------



## Hellscream (19 Agosto 2022)

Uscito un brano della colonna sonora... Il livello sembra bello alto


----------



## TheKombo (19 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Uscito un brano della colonna sonora... Il livello sembra bello alto


Ramin un genio assoluto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Uscito un brano della colonna sonora... Il livello sembra bello alto



"The Prince That Was Promised", si torna alla profezia dei libri.
Tra l'altro già confermato da Martin in un'intervista, questo prequel torna alle profezie che approfondirà in Winds of Winter, pur restando in canonicità con la serie TV principale.

Vi traduco io: secondo me la serie "Snow" in pre-produzione, il seguito di GOT, sarà l'adattamento di Winds of Winter e continuerà la storia di Jon e i White Walker, in base alla profezia di Azor Ahai.
Tra l'altro il libro non è poi così lontano come sembra. Martin ha annunciato di aver completato i capitoli su un personaggio.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Uscito un brano della colonna sonora... Il livello sembra bello alto


e quando partono gli archi io spruzzo


----------



## Hellscream (19 Agosto 2022)

Sono uscendo le varie recensioni e sono TUTTE entusiaste


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Sono uscendo le varie recensioni e sono TUTTE entusiaste



Sono recensioni sulla prima parte di stagione.
Ce ne sono alcune non positivissime in America, ma le critiche sono del tipo
"molte scene attorno ad un tavolo a discutere di politica", "il solito Game of Thrones", "troppo nudo e incesti", "scene violentissime", "era meglio uno spinoff su Arya" etc... 

Di questi tempi le recensioni americane, visti i gusti "moderni" che hanno in serie TV, le prendo mooolto con le pinze... e poi c'è la serie fantasy di Amazon da pompare...


----------



## Swaitak (19 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono recensioni sulla prima parte di stagione.
> Ce ne sono alcune non positivissime in America, ma le critiche sono del tipo
> "molte scene attorno ad un tavolo a discutere di politica", "il solito Game of Thrones", "troppo nudo e incesti", "scene violentissime", "era meglio uno spinoff su Arya" etc...
> 
> Di questi tempi le recensioni americane, visti i gusti "moderni" che hanno in serie TV, le prendo mooolto con le pinze... e poi c'è la serie fantasy di Amazon da pompare...


Qualcuno ha scritto: troppo poco gay ?


----------



## Hellscream (19 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono recensioni sulla prima parte di stagione.
> Ce ne sono alcune non positivissime in America, ma le critiche sono del tipo
> "molte scene attorno ad un tavolo a discutere di politica", "il solito Game of Thrones", "troppo nudo e incesti", "scene violentissime", "era meglio uno spinoff su Arya" etc...
> 
> Di questi tempi le recensioni americane, visti i gusti "moderni" che hanno in serie TV, le prendo mooolto con le pinze... e poi c'è la serie fantasy di Amazon da pompare...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Ho letto un'altra chicca "storia troppo lenta, come nelle prime stagioni di GOT, se confrontata con gli standard moderni delle serie da guardare tutte d'un fiato su streaming."


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Agosto 2022)

Scusate ma perché questi di HBO non fanno come netteflixxe che fa uscire tutti gli episodi di una serie nello stesso giorno? Oppure solo Netflix fa sta cosa non so le altre


----------



## alexpozzi90 (19 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusate ma perché questi di HBO non fanno come netteflixxe che fa uscire tutti gli episodi di una serie nello stesso giorno? Oppure solo Netflix fa sta cosa non so le altre


HBO è principalmente tv via cavo, la loro app streaming fa ridere ed è US only.


----------



## Devil man (19 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>


Cioè a Sherek 5 gli hanno dato quasi 90!


----------



## Hellscream (19 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Cioè a Sherek 5 gli hanno dato quasi 90!
> Vedi l'allegato 3034


Sono americani, che vuoi farci


----------



## Swaitak (19 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>


Praticamente non hanno mai visto GOT questi espertoni


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Agosto 2022)

Ma com'è sta serie? 
Got per me era bello le prime stagioni, poi cala vertiginosamente con un finale bruttino.


----------



## Devil man (20 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma com'è sta serie?
> Got per me era bello le prime stagioni, poi cala vertiginosamente con un finale bruttino.


Got è stato tutto bello tranne la battaglia a luci spente


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma com'è sta serie?
> Got per me era bello le prime stagioni, poi cala vertiginosamente con un finale bruttino.



Finale bruttino... Finale di melma proprio, di melma solo perché le altre parole sono censurate.

Ancora ho gli incubi quando penso a come è stato ucciso il night king, anni ad aspettare sto minchia di inverno e poi puff, via così...

A sto giro non mi avranno, non guarderò nessun episodio di questa serie.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Finale bruttino... Finale di melma proprio, di melma solo perché le altre parole sono censurate.
> 
> Ancora ho gli incubi quando penso a come è stato ucciso il night king, anni ad aspettare sto minchia di inverno e poi puff, via così...
> 
> A sto giro non mi avranno, non guarderò nessun episodio di questa serie.



Non volevo proprio scrivere che ha fatto schifo anche a me, ma non posso che concordare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma com'è sta serie?



Deve ancora iniziare, inizia domenica.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Praticamente non hanno mai visto GOT questi espertoni



Un po' entrambi, recensori che non l'hanno mai vista, e recensori che hanno in mente solo la serie principale.
Infatti ormai ho già capito che la maledizione di questa nuova serie sarà l'eterno confronto con la serie principale, nel bene o nel male.
Io me la godrò per quella che è. Amo GOT alla follia, per me resterà comunque irragiungibile, non mi serve per forza un'altra serie che la eguagli. Mi basta tornare a King's Landing, con le musiche di Ramin Djawadi, con le mie amate storie di cospirazioni, tradimenti e sangue, e qui ce ne saranno in abbondanza. Con lo schifo di serie TV moderne di oggi ho necessariamente bisogno di tornare a Westeros dove mi trovo a casa con le sue storie.

E per fortuna io non ho tutto quell'astio per il finale che mi avvelena la visione delle future serie, a livello di trama a me sono piaciute da Dio tutte le scelte tranne la battaglia finale a Winterfell con i White Walker (fermo restando l'ovvia critica al ristretto numero di episodi e la storia accelerata).

Sul seguito con Jon Snow, invece sono scettico, per quanto Martin abbia confermato il suo coinvolgimento.
Devo capire. Se per l'appunto mi aggiustano la storia dei WW benissimo, se invece fanno un'operazione solo per i pianti del fandom, per ricreare il lieto fine Daenerys-Jon con lei che resuscita, il seguito lo boicotterò anch'io.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Agosto 2022)

Ahahahah la recensione di Gamespot... 

_"Never offers more than surface-level commentary or criticism about misogyny in Westeros"_


----------



## Devil man (20 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Finale bruttino... Finale di melma proprio, di melma solo perché le altre parole sono censurate.
> 
> Ancora ho gli incubi quando penso a come è stato ucciso il night king, anni ad aspettare sto minchia di inverno e poi puff, via così...
> 
> A sto giro non mi avranno, non guarderò nessun episodio di questa serie.


Vabbè dai.. conta che got è una serie e che ad ogni stagione abbiamo avuto tanti finali epici..hanno cannato il finale dell'ultima stagione.. ma il viaggio è stato bellissimo.


----------



## davoreb (20 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai.. conta che got è una serie e che ad ogni stagione abbiamo avuto tanti finali epici..hanno cannato il finale dell'ultima stagione.. ma il viaggio è stato bellissimo.



per me le prime 5 stagioni da 10, la sesta da 9, la settima da 6, l'ottava da 3.

almeno per come le ricordo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai.. conta che got è una serie e che ad ogni stagione abbiamo avuto tanti finali epici..hanno cannato il finale dell'ultima stagione.. ma il viaggio è stato bellissimo.





davoreb ha scritto:


> per me le prime 5 stagioni da 10, la sesta da 9, la settima da 6, l'ottava da 3.
> 
> almeno per come le ricordo.


La questione è semplice ragazzi: il problema di GOT è stata la mancanza di materiale originale (cioè i libri) dopo la quinta/sesta stagione. Da lì in poi hanno dovuto basarsi su vaghe conversazioni ed appunti di GRRM che coprivano solo i punti chiave della storia, senza però entrare nei dettagli. Questo è stato il motivo del disastro.
Per quanto riguarda HOTD il materiale c'è tutto, anche se ovviamente non ultra dettagliato come i libri di GOT, perché si tratta di una "side story" trattata in un unico libro. In pratica non ci sarebbero scuse per un eventuale fallimento, in questo caso.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai.. conta che got è una serie e che ad ogni stagione abbiamo avuto tanti finali epici..hanno cannato il finale dell'ultima stagione.. ma il viaggio è stato bellissimo.



Il finale di una storia è la parte più importante di essa. Se tu stecchi quella, hai in parte steccato tutta la storia. 

Mio modesto parere.


----------



## Cenzo (20 Agosto 2022)

Ripercorrendo l’albero genealogico di Daenerys si scopre che è discendete del principe Daemon Targaryen, uno dei protagonisti di questa serie. 

Per avere un’idea di quanto indietro si va con la storia scopriamo che Daenerys è nata dopo 7 generazioni, nel 281 CA mentre Daemon nel 81 CA, 200 anni prima.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Agosto 2022)

Nuovo video speciale su Youtube con approfondimento sugli Hightower e sui Velaryon


----------



## Hellscream (20 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Nuovo video speciale su Youtube con approfondimento sugli Hightower e sui Velaryon


Ragazzi, io non lo so, sarò di parte, ma a me sta serie da questi video che hanno fatto uscire in queste settimane, sembra curatissima. Già il fatto che facciano vedere Jaehaerys per me è incredibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, io non lo so, sarò di parte, ma a me sta serie da questi video che hanno fatto uscire in queste settimane, sembra curatissima. Già il fatto che facciano vedere Jaehaerys per me è incredibile.



In un giorno le recensioni sono già salite a livello dell'Hulk femmina e The SandLGBTman. E mancano le recensioni degli ultimi 4 episodi, quelli con lo spettacolo e gli shock.
Ieri i soliti drammi di Internet per un paio di recensori a cui non sono piaciute le parrucche e sono schifati dalle scene violente sulle donne.

Poi ripeto, sicuramente non sarà a livello di GOT, ma sono confidente che sarà una bella serie.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Nuovo video speciale su Youtube con approfondimento sugli Hightower e sui Velaryon



Alicent Hightower versione giovane e "vecchia" (Olivia Cooke) sono entrambe 

Ah, poi da quel che ho letto nelle recensioni hanno aggiunto una "lesbo tensione" fortissima tra Alicent e Rhaenyra giovane (l'attrice carina, non il cesso adulto), che poi non sfocia però oltre l'amicizia.
Avranno messo l'ambiguità per rispettare i soliti "standard", ma in questo caso non ci lamentiamo no?


----------



## Hellscream (20 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Alicent Hightower versione giovane e "vecchia" (Olivia Cooke) sono entrambe
> 
> Ah, poi da quel che ho letto nelle recensioni hanno aggiunto una "lesbo tensione" fortissima tra Alicent e Rhaenyra giovane (l'attrice carina, non il cesso adulto), che poi non sfocia però oltre l'amicizia.
> Avranno messo l'ambiguità per rispettare i soliti "standard", ma in questo caso non ci lamentiamo no?


Beh, non mi pare sarebbe in caso una roba ooc, anzi, ci starebbe (all'inizio), fino ai famosi abiti di colore diverso...

E poi noi siamo memori della Turner e della Williams, no?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Beh, non mi pare sarebbe in caso una roba ooc, anzi, ci starebbe (all'inizio), fino ai famosi abiti di colore diverso...
> 
> E poi noi siamo memori della Turner e della Williams, no?



I libri di Martin sono sempre stati così, ancora prima del fenomeno inclusivo.
Per esempio Daenerys e Missandei nei libri si divertono parecchio... 

L'importante è che ci siano poche scene come quella di Loras e Renly che si depilano e poi si sollazzano, prima stagione di GOT, 2011...


----------



## Hellscream (20 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I libri di Martin sono sempre stati così, ancora prima del fenomeno inclusivo.
> Per esempio Daenerys e Missandei nei libri si divertono parecchio...
> 
> L'importante è che ci siano poche scene come quella di Loras e Renly che si depilano e poi si sollazzano, prima stagione di GOT, 2011...


Ricordi male, erano Daenerys e Doreah 

A me dispiace che non ci sia stato un ruolo da poter affidare a Katheryn Winnick, ma tanto sono sicuro che la chiameranno in caso facessero uno spin-off sulla Conquista, ha il nome di Visenya stampato in fronte


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ricordi male, erano Daenerys e Doreah
> 
> A me dispiace che non ci sia stato un ruolo da poter affidare a Katheryn Winnick, ma tanto sono sicuro che la chiameranno in caso facessero uno spin-off sulla Conquista, ha il nome di Visenya stampato in fronte



Ho un ricordo lontano che nei libri Dany si faceva tutte, anche Missandei, e con gusto...

Doreah come dimenticarla nella serie


----------



## Swaitak (20 Agosto 2022)

visto che le state evocando, avrei avuto difficoltà a decidere tra Missandei Cersei e Sansa


----------



## Hellscream (20 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho un ricordo lontano che nei libri Dany si faceva tutte, anche Missandei, e con gusto...
> 
> Doreah come dimenticarla nella serie


Nono, Toby, Missandei nei libri ha tipo 10 anni 

Poi, vabbè, Doreah nella serie era una figa clamorosa  (come quasi tutte le protagoniste donne )


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Nono, Toby, Missandei nei libri ha tipo 10 anni
> 
> Poi, vabbè, Doreah nella serie era una figa clamorosa  (come quasi tutte le protagoniste donne )



Ho cercato il passo nei libri... la scena che ricordavo non era con Missandei, nei libri si fa "perlustrare" da Irri l'altra ancella!

(Anche questa non era mica da buttare... )


----------



## Hellscream (20 Agosto 2022)

Altro video stavolta sul canale di HBO Max. Martin parla dei draghi e della loro magia.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Agosto 2022)

Ehm, ragazzi...

Leak...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ehm, ragazzi...
> 
> Leak...



Ormai ho fatto per due mesi Now TV, magari ci scappa anche qualche partita di Champions visto che non ho più Infinity...

Però belli i tempi dei leak durante GOT, che nostalgia


----------



## Hellscream (21 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ormai ho fatto per due mesi Now TV, magari ci scappa anche qualche partita di Champions visto che non ho più Infinity...
> 
> Però belli i tempi dei leak durante GOT, che nostalgia


Si, ma hanno già iniziato con la prima puntata


----------



## Hellscream (22 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Uscito un brano della colonna sonora... Il livello sembra bello alto


Oggi posso dire che questo brano assume TUTTO UN ALTRO SIGNIFICATO...

Aspetto qualche ora per parlare della puntata...


----------



## JDT (22 Agosto 2022)

Mi ero promesso di non guardarla, ma.. troppo hype.

Se Martin non pubblica TWOW per fine anno lo vado a cercare


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Agosto 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Se Martin non pubblica TWOW per fine anno lo vado a cercare



Ma figurati


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Agosto 2022)

Io la guardo stasera...
Parlatene pure con il tag spoiler se volete, facciamo un paio di giorni con il tag, poi liberamente.

A leggere il voto su IMDB è piaciuto tantissimo.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io la guardo stasera...
> Parlatene pure con il tag spoiler se volete, facciamo un paio di giorni con il tag, poi liberamente.
> 
> *A leggere il voto su IMDB è piaciuto tantissimo.*


E questo te lo posso confermare assolutamente. Dalla fine di GoT ho visto diverse serie fantasy (o sci-fi), tipo The Mandalorian, The Witcher, lo stesso Sandman... ma oggi ho di nuovo scoperto che la magia di quel mondo, *fatto così bene, *non te la da nessun'altra serie del genere.

C'è solo una cosa di cui si dovrà discutere, ma aspetto che tu veda la puntata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E questo te lo posso confermare assolutamente. Dalla fine di GoT ho visto diverse serie fantasy (o sci-fi), tipo The Mandalorian, The Witcher, lo stesso Sandman... ma oggi ho di nuovo scoperto che la magia di quel mondo, *fatto così bene, *non te la da nessun'altra serie del genere.
> 
> C'è solo una cosa di cui si dovrà discutere, ma aspetto che tu veda la puntata.



Ci sono!



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ho quasi pianto subito all'inizio, prima scena con il drago su Westeros, con le musiche della serie. Sono una prostituta di GOT, cercate di comprendermi 

Bel primo episodio, altissimi valori di produzione.
Non è la serie principale come prevedibile, là c'era un universo immenso, decine di casate con personaggi indimenticabili. Questo sarà un GOT più intimo, più concentrato su una famiglia e sugli affari di palazzo. Un Tudor di Westeros.
Ovviamente tifo già per Daemon, come da previsione. Le soddisfazioni arriveranno come sempre dai personaggi secondari, che per ora sono solo abbozzati. Per ora punto sul cavaliere dorniano, e su Otto Hightower. Il nero per ora non mi ha detto molto, ma è presto.

Il punto da discutere è la profezia sulla long Night? Eh, io resto sempre convinto che abbiano un piano per fare tornare Jon "Aegon Targaryen" Snow sul trono, seguendo Winds of Winter e correggendo in qualche modo quella deludente fine dei White Walker.
Quando uscirà la serie di Snow, dopo questa, tra almeno 5 anni, il libro ci sarà.
Ma il pugnale nella cinta di Re Vyseris era QUEL pugnale, giusto?

Bene, ora sono pronto per diversi episodi "lenti" in cui ci si concentrerà sui personaggi e sulle loro relazioni, come nella prima stagione di GOT. E poi da metà in poi tradimenti, sangue e morte.


----------



## TheKombo (23 Agosto 2022)

Dico solo una cosa... Spettacolo !!!!;


----------



## Hellscream (26 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ci sono!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So di essere in ritardo, ma ho preso quella malattia che ci perseguita da due anni e sono stato uno schifo.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



A me sto episodio è piaciuto TANTISSIMO. Tutto azzeccato, da quel che si visto. È ovvio credo che sarà una serie più "densa" di GoT in quanto si concentra principalmente solo su una casata, ma i presupposti per tirar fuori un grande prodotto ci sono tutti. Nota di merito per alcuni interpretazioni che secondo me meritano in particolare. Prima fra tutte quella di Paddy Considine che è riuscito a dare un Viserys addirittura migliore della sua controparte cartacea, davvero bravo. Ed in secondo luogo Matt Smith su cui avevo più di un dubbio (per me Daemon Targaryen aveva cucito sopra il nome di Travis Fimmel...), invece devo dire di aver trovato anche lui convincente. Piaciuta anche al Alcock, anche se questa giovane Rhaenyra da un po' la sensazione di una via di mezzo tra Daenerys e Arya.

Questa profezia... per me è una cosa fatta per i libri. Essendoci Martin in mezzo, non può essere una cosa buttata lì a caso o tanto per fare fanservice. Anche perché non credo sia possibile rendere non canonica (per la serie) il finale di GoT... Alla fine se uno si mette lì a vedere gli indizi sparsi per i libri, questa del sogno tornerebbe pure. Ora però molto curioso di vedere come la svilupperanno, anche perché è una discriminante non da poco. Praticamente ti hanno appena detto che Rhaenyra fa e farà quello che fa e farà ANCHE perché è a conoscenza di questa cosa.

Per rispondere alla domanda, si, il pugnale nella cinta è proprio QUEL pugnale. 

Concludendo, io alla puntata do un 8.5. Forse qualche piccola esagerazione in fatto di violenza, ma assolutamente trascurabile. House of the Dragon promette BENISSIMO.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Agosto 2022)

Conto già i giorni per il nuovo episodio, come ai vecchi tempi. 

Nel frattempo...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562195119499259904


----------



## Hellscream (26 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Conto già i giorni per il nuovo episodio, come ai vecchi tempi.
> 
> Nel frattempo...
> 
> ...


E ci starebbe pure! 

La mia curiosità più grande attualmente comunque è sentire la sigla... (ammesso che ci sia, la sigla...)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E ci starebbe pure!
> 
> La mia curiosità più grande attualmente comunque è sentire la sigla... (ammesso che ci sia, la sigla...)



Hanno confermato che la sigla ci sarà nella seconda puntata!

Io subito ho maledetto Sky Now perché pensavo l'avessero tagliata...


----------



## Hellscream (26 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Hanno confermato che la sigla ci sarà nella seconda puntata!
> 
> Io subito ho maledetto Sky Now perché pensavo l'avessero tagliata...


Ah me l'ero persa questa! Ora sono ancora più curioso 

Posto che fare una sigla più iconica di quella di GoT sia impossibile anche Maestro Ramin...


----------



## Hellscream (26 Agosto 2022)

*Confermata ufficialmente la seconda stagione di House of the Dragon*


----------



## Devil man (26 Agosto 2022)

Volevo resistere fino alla uscita in Italiano.. non c'è l'ho fatta...


----------



## Hellscream (28 Agosto 2022)

Qui per dirvi di stare attenti perché su Youtube c'è la sigla in giro...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Qui per dirvi di stare attenti perché su Youtube c'è la sigla in giro...



L'ho vista... ok la nostalgia, ma forse così è un po' troppo?


----------



## Hellscream (28 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ho vista... ok la nostalgia, ma forse così è un po' troppo?


Ci sono incappato anche io e...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Premettendo che anch'io ci sono rimasto un po' male perché mi aspettavo qualcosa di diverso, ma credo che abbiano optato per una "scelta di brand". Nel senso, così come tutti i prodotti dell'universo di Star Wars, per fare un esempio, hanno tutti quel tema principale (o anche la Marvel ecc), lo stesso hanno deciso di fare loro. Alla fine ci può anche stare, quella rimane comunque una sigla iconica.. Ovviamente, se fosse come ho detto, mi aspetto che tutti gli spin-off (o sequel...) mantengano appunto la sigla di GoT).


----------



## Hellscream (29 Agosto 2022)

Episodio 2



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ovviamente più lento del primo, ma mi è comunque piaciuto. Ora inizia il vero e proprio build-up della storia e lo fa nel più classico modo del vecchio GoT, con gli intrecci. Mi ha stupito vedere Laena Velaryon come una bambina (forse più piccola addirittura della controparte del libro? Non ricordo), ma credo sia stato fatto per rispondere al dubbio "ma Alicent non è troppo giovane?". 

La scelta finale era un po' telefonata ma vabbè, lo hanno fatto capire per tutta la puntata. Momento di punta ovviamente il confronto a Roccia del Drago, reso in modo superbo (a parte la strana parlata dell'attrice di Mysaria  ). Matt Smith sempre più convincente nel ruolo di Daemon e mi è piaciuto anche Lord Corlys. 

Già dalla prossima puntata mi aspetto MOLTA azione, ma devo dire che nemmeno in questa, in cui azione non ce n'è stata, ho trovato difetti.


----------



## sunburn (29 Agosto 2022)

Non ho ancora visto nessun episodio.
C’è qualche riferimento a got che devo ripassare per apprezzare al meglio la storia? Non vorrei perdermi qualche bisnonno/a di qualcuno dei personaggi di got.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (29 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non ho ancora visto nessun episodio.
> C’è qualche riferimento a got che devo ripassare per apprezzare al meglio la storia? Non vorrei perdermi qualche bisnonno/a di qualcuno dei personaggi di got.


No, la storia è 200 anni prima con focus sui Targaryen e anche le casate maggiori interessate (Velaryon e Hightower) non sono importanti nella storia di GoT.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Episodio 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Laena Velaryon ha 12 anni anche nel libro quando viene fatta la sua candidatura, mentre è Viserys ad essere molto più giovane nel libro rispetto alla serie, in questo momento dovrebbe avere 30 anni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Agosto 2022)

1x02



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Chiamatelo scemo il buon re, si è comunque scelto una gran gnocca 
Otto per ora è uno dei personaggi preferiti, adoro i grandi manipolatori alla Littlefinger.

L'attrice che fa Rhaenira comunque è bravissima. Sarebbe stata anche una perfetta Daenerys. Peccato che tra un po' dovrà lasciare la scena per la controparte adulta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Agosto 2022)

Spinto dalle pubblicità di questa mi sono deciso a guardare GOT.. 
Che dire, merita davvero.. L'avevo valutata male.. Non è il signore degli anelli ma è fatta benissimo e i personaggi davvero eccellenti


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Agosto 2022)

Mamma mia quanto è bella sta serie. Si è finalmente tornati nel mood del vecchio trono di spade, niente a che vedere con le trashate delle ultime due stagioni


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2022)

Carina l'idea della profezia tramandata da Aegon ma ci sono delle piccole cose che stonano un po'



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



1) Il fatto che si faccia il nome "Song of Ice and Fire" stona un po' con il finale di GoT quando Samwell presenta il libro dei racconti di Westeros, perché lì fa pensare che il titolo lo abbia scelto lui (come riferimento al titolo dei libri di GRRM), mentre invece deriverebbe dalla profezia.
2) Si specifica che quando arriverà il grande inverno a minacciare l'umanità "un Targaryen dovrà sedere sul trono di spade", cosa che in realtà non avviene quando si compie la profezia. Che si parli di Jon o di Dany, nessun Targaryen siede sul trono di spade al momento della Grande Guerra (e in realtà neanche dopo).
3) Anche il solo specificare che il "principe o principessa" promesso è un Targaryen stona con il fatto che Melisandre crede inizialmente che il principe sia Stannis Baratheon. Naturalmente la profezia non viene tramandata fino ai giorni di GoT, ma Melisandre già viveva ai tempi di Viserys I e Rhaenyra, per cui se già leggeva profezie nelle fiamme resta difficile da credere che non sapesse di questa storia...


----------



## Kayl (1 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Carina l'idea della profezia tramandata da Aegon ma ci sono delle piccole cose che stonano un po'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è che stonano, stanno facendo capire che il vero finale non è quello schifo fatto da Beone & Bidone.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non è che stonano, stanno facendo capire che il vero finale non è quello schifo fatto da Beone & Bidone.


Eh no, la serie è associata alla serie. La profezia di Aegon non c'è nel libro.


----------



## Kayl (1 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Eh no, la serie è associata alla serie. La profezia di Aegon non c'è nel libro.


martin collabora con quest'ultima, ovvio che hanno fatto modifiche, ma questo è il suo modo fare il gesto dell'ombrello alla serie...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Settembre 2022)

Immagine ufficiale dell'episodio 3, comunque spoiler



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Hear me roar.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Settembre 2022)

Come ho detto nel topic sulla serie del Signore degli Anelli, l'unica pecca è la protagonista, che è la copia della figlia della Hunziker. Ma chi li fa i casting? Non male invece la castana, , la figlia del primo cavaliere,mi sa di bimba che ben presto sarà pronta a fare cose sporche per grandi. Se capite che intendo: asd: . Ma la mia preferita, al momento, è la prostituta che si è fatta il fratello del re.

Anche il nero mi sembra forzato, però almeno è un bell'uomo ed è carismatico o almeno sembra. Per il resto, non male. Ho visto solo il primo episodio comunque, aspetto quelli con doppiaggio in italiano.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Settembre 2022)

Io non ho capito una mazza il tizio nero e sua moglie e sua figlia hanno i capelli da super sayan come il re,il fratello arrabiato e la sorella.. non sono tutti parte della stessa famiglia???? Perchè dice che non può controllare i draghi


----------



## Devil man (4 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io non ho capito una mazza il tizio nero e sua moglie e sua figlia hanno i capelli da super sayan come il re,il fratello arrabiato e la sorella.. non sono tutti parte della stessa famiglia???? Perchè dice che non può controllare i draghi


Perchè i neri con i capelli bianchi fanno parte della casata Velaryon non sono Targaryen quindi non hanno la loro abilità di controllare i draghi.

nel libro i Velaryon sono di carnagione chiara, capelli argento-oro e occhi viola, nel telefilm neri con capelli da super sayan


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io non ho capito una mazza il tizio nero e sua moglie e sua figlia hanno i capelli da super sayan come il re,il fratello arrabiato e la sorella.. non sono tutti parte della stessa famiglia???? Perchè dice che non può controllare i draghi


No, sono della casa Velaryion, che è un'altra stirpe di origine valyriana, solo che non erano/sono signori dei draghi, ma navigatori, quindi di rango inferiore a Valyria e meno potenti anche adesso per ovvi motivi. Sta di fatto che quando non facevano incesti, le unioni matrimoniali dei Targaryen con le grandi casate di Westeros erano soprattutto con Velaryion per mantenere intatto il retaggio valyriano, indispensabile per cavalcare draghi.


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io non ho capito una mazza il tizio nero e sua moglie e sua figlia hanno i capelli da super sayan come il re,il fratello arrabiato e la sorella.. non sono tutti parte della stessa famiglia???? Perchè dice che non può controllare i draghi


I capelli di quel colore sono tipici dell'antica Valyria, ce li hanno chi ha discendenze valyriane. Il nero si chiama Corlis Velaryon e fa parte di un'altra famiglia rispetto ai Targaryen ma entrambe hanno discendenza valyriane, da qui il colore dei capelli uguale. In questo caso le famiglie sono imparentate perché appunto la moglie del nero è una Targaryen ma sono comunque separate.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io non ho capito una mazza il tizio nero e sua moglie e sua figlia hanno i capelli da super sayan come il re,il fratello arrabiato e la sorella.. non sono tutti parte della stessa famiglia???? Perchè dice che non può controllare i draghi


I Velaryon di Driftwood sono della vecchia Valyria, come i Targaryen. Non tutte le famiglie della Valyria pero erano Dragonlords ed é per questo che non hanno draghi o l'abilita di controllargli.

In teoria (e nella storia dei libri) i membri diHouse Velaryon assomigliano quelli di House Targaryen (e tutte le altre famiglie provenienti da quella zona) ==> capelli d'argento e occhi viola.
Si vede che nella serie hanno dovuto per forza mettere qualche persona di colore in un ruolo importante. In teoria il tizio dovrebbe sembrare uguale a tutti gli altri Targaryen e questa forzature crea confusione. Scelta ridicola come sempre


EDIT:
Aggiungo che nei libri spiegano anche il senso dei matrimoni tra Targaryen: Vogliono assolutamente tenere puro il loro sangue, il sangue della vecchia Valyria, ed é per questo che sono pieni d'incesto.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Settembre 2022)

Il mio punto non era tanto sul colore della pelle ma tanto per i colori dei capelli.. credevo che capelli super sayan = controllo dei draghi.
Comunque nel vecchio GOT sembra quasi che questi Targaynian avessero una miriade di draghi.. e dove sono? Per ora ce ne sono solo due non è che si contano sulle dita di una mano? Uno per ogni membro della famiglia?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il mio punto non era tanto sul colore della pelle ma tanto per i colori dei capelli.. credevo che capelli super sayan = controllo dei draghi.
> Comunque nel vecchio GOT sembra quasi che questi Targaynian avessero una miriade di draghi.. e dove sono? Per ora ce ne sono solo due non è che si contano sulle dita di una mano? Uno per ogni membro della famiglia?



Secondo le interviste solo nella prima stagione dovrebbero comparirne una decina, tutti diversi e con il loro nome... vedremo...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il mio punto non era tanto sul colore della pelle ma tanto per i colori dei capelli.. credevo che capelli super sayan = controllo dei draghi.
> Comunque nel vecchio GOT sembra quasi che questi Targaynian avessero una miriade di draghi.. e dove sono? Per ora ce ne sono solo due non è che si contano sulle dita di una mano? Uno per ogni membro della famiglia?


Per ora abbiamo visto Syrax di Rhaenyra e Caraxes di Daemon, il re Viserys fu l'ultimo cavalcatore di Balerion (il drago nero di Aegon il conquistatore) e poi non si è più legato a nessun altro drago, poi



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la principessa Rhaenys (la moglie del Sea Snake) cavalca un drago e pure i loro due figli in futuro, essendo di stirpe Targaryen. Non cito cavalcatori non ancora apparsi e anche l'esistenza di draghi che rimangono selvatici, dato che non so neanche se li mostreranno, visto che già solo quelli cavalcati sono parecchi nel source material e costa farli. XD




Mi lare abbiano detto che in totale nella serie se ne vedranno 17, di cui 9 nella prima stagione.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Settembre 2022)

Più tardi scriverò un post più approfondito ma per sull'episodio 3 dico:

tanta roba.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Più tardi scriverò un post più approfondito ma per sull'episodio 3 dico:
> 
> tanta roba.


1x03
Per me forse l'episodio migliore.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ricordo la caccia reale di Robert Baratheon, ai tempi del budget nullo nella prima stagione. C'erano solo tre personaggi in mezzo al bosco.
Qui hanno ricreato una vera e propria caccia medievale, in larga scala.
E il re che si ubriaca era una trollata per far pensare che sarebbe finita allo stesso modo dell'altra volta.

Spero che non sia finita qui con i gemelli Lannister. Sono già arroganti come i futuri discendenti. Confido che daranno soddisfazioni.

Lo storpio degli Strong mi sa tanto di finto invalido in stile maestro Pycelle, ma non indago 

La battaglia, per essere un'insignificante guerra nell'episodio 3, non poteva avere pathos.
E c'è da dire che io non amo i personaggi overpowered e con plot armor nel mondo di Game of Thrones.

Ma a questo punto all'inizio della serie ci sta, era per mostrare la follia di Daemon a cui non frega una cippa nemmeno di morire, meglio la morte che l'onta. E poi viene comunque colpito dalle frecce, se fosse stato mancato sarebbe stato totalmente irrealistico, ma così va bene.
Mi piace anche che i draghi, al momento, non siano così dannatamente potenti come quelli di Daenerys. Un manipolo di pirati è riuscito a tenere testa per anni. Ad ogni loro entrata in scena in GOT era game, set e match per Dany. Qui è giusto così, è un mondo che con i draghi ci convive e sa prendere le contromisure.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Settembre 2022)

Martin se l'era legata proprio al dito...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## alexpozzi90 (5 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Martin se l'era legata proprio al dito...
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


Vabbé, ci sta, non sapevano sarebbe diventato un mega successo, già dalla season 2 con la battaglia delle acque nere si è visto subito il budget. Ora vabbé, ha lo status di cult/icona pop, quindi si spende e spande.

Parlando dell'episodio



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



In questo son passati 3 anni, il prossimo avrà poco salto temporale perché dalla preview il focus sarà il matrimonio della principessa (già in questo) e Daemon torna in città (ormai ha vinto). Tra l'altro il matrimonio di Rhaenyra è un altro dei punti chiave del futuro conflitto, stanno facendo un ottimo lavoro nell'hype building della guerra in tempo di pace:

Primo episodio - muore il principino, il fratello è un balordo, il re nomina la figlia erede, cosa potenzialmente esplosiva, ma si capisce che è legato alla profezia, roba che amano i Targaryen

Secondo episodio - passano 6 mesi e ci si aspetta che il re si risposi, ma lui sceglie di "affetto", rifiutando il match politico migliore (figlia della cugina), cadendo nelle trame del primo cavaliere (legittime quanto quelle di quell'altro, nessuno è buono o cattivo).

Terzo episodio - passano 3 anni e il re ha un figlio maschio e la moglie è ancora incinta, ovviamente i lord si aspettano che la principessa decada come erede e diventa succulente mira come lady di una delle casate maggiori (la madre stessa era la figlia di un Arryn e di una Targaryen, pratica normale e politicamente sensata), ma il re fa capire che lei rimane l'erede e la connessione con l'idea di profezia.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Settembre 2022)

Eccomi! Allora, incollo qui il pezzo che ho scritto su questo terzo episodio per il mio sito.

1X03



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



"Dicono che i Targaryen siano più dei che uomini." La terza puntata di House of the Dragon, "Second of His Name", sembra costruita proprio intorno a questa credenza popolare di Westeros, confermandola e smentendola allo stesso tempo.

Ci troviamo sicuramente di fronte ad un episodio più lento rispetto ai primi due. "Second of His Name" è pieno di dialoghi, una puntata molto parlata e con poca (ma d'impatto) azione, concentrata all'inizio ed alla fine dell'episodio.

Tuttavia, questo terzo appuntamento con House of the Dragon ruota essenzialmente intorno a quelli che, finora, possiamo considerare i tre personaggi principali della serie: Viserys, Rhaenyra e Daemon Targaryen. Procediamo con ordine.

Re Viserys si conferma, per chi scrive, il miglior personaggio della serie fino a questo momento, sia per la scrittura di Ryan Condal, sia per, e ci tengo a sottolinearlo, per la prova attoriale di Paddy Considine, in grado di dare al personaggio uno spessore considerevolissimo. Viserys è il primo personaggio che smentisce la frase pronunciata dalla figlia Rhaenyra e che abbiamo riportato all'inizio dell'articolo. Una persona che ci viene rappresentata come tragica ed allo stesso tempo patetica. Un uomo palesemente inadatto a regnare, continuamente tirato da un lato all'altro, con l'ossessione di non scontentare nessuno. E proprio questo ultimo tratto è la rovina di Viserys, che ne esce tormentato, divorato dal dubbio per ogni decisione che prende, messo in crisi con la sola esistenza di un bambino, suo figlio Aegon. Tutto questo raggiunge il suo apice nella scena in cui lo vediamo ubriaco davanti al fuoco, probabilmente la miglior scena dell'episodio. In quei frangenti vediamo tutta l'umanità e la debolezza di Viserys venire a galla. Vediamo i dubbi sulla successione che lo tormentano ancora, a distanza di tre anni dalla scelta fatta di nominare la figlia come erede al Trono di Spade. In questa occasione vediamo quindi la smentita della frase iniziale. I Targaryen non sono affatto più dei che uomini. O almeno non lo è Re Viserys I.

Passiamo quindi a Rhaenyra. A seguito di questo time-skip troviamo la Principessa della Roccia del Drago in una situazione non certo piacevole. Rhaenyra in questi tre anni ha praticamente perso tutti, è rimasta (quasi) sola. Il padre è preso dalla nascita del tanto desiderato figlio maschio, quella che era la sua migliore amica è diventata la sua matrigna con il quale ha sviluppato un rapporto non più idilliaco e, cosa più importante, il resto dei lord di Westeros sembra ormai vederla come una pedina da accaparrarsi. Nella parte centrale di questo episodio, svolta in una battuta di caccia per festeggiare il secondo compleanno del principe Aegon, ci viene mostrato tutto lo stato di disagio in cui si trova Rhaenyra. Lei è consapevole che nessuno, pur essendo lei l'erede al Trono, si trova lì per festeggiarla. No, tutte le attenzioni sono per Aegon, il quale per tutti i lord è il vero e naturale erede. Rhaenyra è donna, non conta più ora che è nato il figlio maschio. E vediamo l'esplicazione di ciò nell'interazione della giovane principessa con Lord Jason Lannister, nel quale possiamo vedere come quest'ultimo, a tutti gli effetti, veda Rhaenyra come un trofeo da portarsi a Castel Granito. A tutto questo ovviamente va ad aggiungersi l'ormai pressante pensiero del matrimonio. Rhaenyra deve sposarsi per il bene della casata, come le fa notare inizialmente il padre, ma lei non ne vuole sapere, non vuole essere una pedina per i giochi politici. Decide quindi di prendere il cavallo ed andare via, seguita da quella che è forse l'unica persona che le è rimasta vicino (anche per dovere), Ser Criston Cole. Con il soldato della Guardia Reale, Rhaenyra sembra aprirsi, chiedendogli se il popolo l'accetterà mai come Regina. La risposta di Cole "saranno obbligati a farlo" ha un sottotesto che non fa altro che confermare quello che Rhaenyra già sospetta ed ha iniziato a vedere dalla nascita di Aegon: "non ti vogliono, ma saranno obbligati ad averti come Regina". Segue quindi la scena della carica del cinghiale, che la Principessa stessa finisce con una rabbia che sa tanto di sfogo. E prima di tornare all'accampamento, ecco un'altra scena chiave di questa puntata: la comparsa del cervo bianco a Rhaenyra. All'inizio dell'episodio, l'avvistamento di questo animale leggendario nel Bosco del Re viene fatto passare come un segnale divino, che il subdolo ser Otto Hightower non perde tempo ad accreditare al nipote Aegon. È chiaro che un segno come questo, nel giorno del secondo compleanno del principe, sia una palese indicazione che è lui il vero erede al trono. Tuttavia, quello che Viserys uccide con qualche difficoltà (un ulteriore segnale della sua debolezza), è un cervo comune, non il leggendario cervo bianco, che invece si manifesta a Rhaenyra che a sua volta decide di non ucciderlo. Ed è con questo simbolismo da "prescelto" che Rhaenyra incarna la nostra frase iniziale. Lei è più vicina agli dei che agli uomini perché scelta dal destino (e qui se vogliamo possiamo anche trovare un collegamento con la profezia di Aegon).

Ed infine, l'ultimo personaggio centrale di questo episodio, Daemon Targaryen. Il fratello del Re (con un Matt Smith sempre più convincente nel ruolo), lo vediamo solo alla fine ed all'inizio, impegnato ormai da diversi anni nella guerra nelle Stepstones, insieme a Lord Corlys Velaryon, contro i pirati comandanti dal Nutrigranchi. In questo episodio, Daemon ha avuto una sola battuta, eppure, il suo comportamento ci mostra come lui sia l'estremità esattamente opposta del fratello Viserys. Daemon Targaryen si sente davvero* più vicino agli dei che agli uomini, e lo dimostra la sua reazione quando riceve il messaggio dell'arrivo degli aiuti di Viserys. Perché in quella scena vediamo Daemon picchiare il messaggero? Semplice, perché il Principe Canaglia voleva e vuole vincere quella guerra da solo, senza l'aiuto del fratello, perché Daemon Targaryen si sente letteralmente dio. Ed arriviamo quindi all'ultima parte di questo terzo episodio, in cui Daemon piuttosto che subire l'onta dell'aiuto del fratello in quella che è la sua* guerra, decide di affrontare da solo il nemico, in quella che è a tutti gli effetti una missione suicida. Tutto questo finale di puntata (in cui forse si è messa un filo di plot armor o comunque una sensazione di "esagerazione" generale), è completamente realizzato in funzione della crescita del personaggio di Daemon e della sua affermazione. Lo stesso Nutrigranchi, un personaggio che ha ricevuto in una certa misura un mini build-up da villain, in realtà non lo è mai stato*, ma ha svolto ugualmente la sua funzione, ovvero quello di personaggio utile alla crescita di Daemon. E tutto ciò si sublima nella scena finale, dove vediamo Daemon emergere dalla caverna, come un dio o un eroe della mitologia classica, coperto di sangue e con il torso del Nutrigranchi.

Il terzo episodio di House of the Dragon serve quindi da morte e rinascita per i suoi tre personaggi principali*. Viserys, Rhaenyra e Daemon Targaryen iniziano la puntata in un modo, per poi finirlo in un altro, morendo per i personaggi che sono stati nel primo e nel secondo episodio, e rinascendo in quelli che saranno da ora in poi. I tre definiscono ognuno a modo suo e differentemente, quella frase che accompagna la Casata del Drago da secoli: "dicono che i Targaryen siano più dei che uomini".


----------



## Butcher (6 Settembre 2022)

Per ora devo dire tanta roba. Mi sta piacendo molto ed è anche abbastanza fedele al libro (che comunque non essendo un romanzo da solo lo scheletro della storia).
Quindi ottimo.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Settembre 2022)

Spoiler senza contesto 1x04


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Settembre 2022)

1x04


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Lasciate trombare in pace questa povera ragazza 
E anche il buon Viserys ha le sue necessità nel cuore della notte.

Non è stato il mio episodio preferito, ma il livello resta altissimo.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Settembre 2022)

Rieccoci. Faccio come la settimana scorsa, ormai mi sa che userò questo metodo qui. Premessa: per quel che mi riguarda, miglior episodio fino ad ora.

1x04



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La scena iniziale che ci vede per la prima volta all’interno di *Capo Tempesta* è forse la più debole dell’episodio. Vediamo* Rhaenyra*, assolutamente *il personaggio centrale di questa puntata,* ospite di Lord Baratheon mentre una sfilza di pretendenti le sfila davanti per chiedere la sua mano. Ed è proprio qui che gli showrunner *Miguel Sapochnik* e *Ryan Condal* hanno inserito la prima chicca dell’episodio. *Un confronto tra un Blackwood ed un Bracken* che i lettori dei libri avranno sicuramente apprezzato data la secolare rivalità tra queste due casate, dalle quali in futuro nasceranno due personaggi importantissimi per il mondo di Westeros (chi ha letto i libri sa bene di cosa parliamo…). Tuttavia, la decisione di uccidere il lord o comunque erede dei Bracken *è* *sembrata un qualcosa forse di eccessivo e non necessario*. Va bene, si sarà voluto dare all’episodio la sua “dose di sangue”, ma atti come questo nei Sette Regni avrebbero delle gravi conseguenze. Ciò si era visto anche nel torneo avvenuto nel primo episodio, ed anche stavolta come allora, si è avuto la sensazione che le morti in questo contesto siano trattate con un po’ troppa leggerezza.

Intanto, Rhaenyra decide di concludere anzitempo la sua permanenza nelle Terre della Tempesta e di tornare ad Approdo del Re, dove assistiamo al ritorno di *Daemon Targaryen* a corte. Scopriamo che è passato un altro anno rispetto alla terza puntata mentre va in scena il primo confronto tra la Regina *Alicent Hightower* e Rhaenyra il cui rapporto _sembra _stare migliorando. Inizia in questo punto un lungo dualismo tra le due giovani ragazze che si protrarrà per tutta la parte centrale dell’episodio che approfondiremo più avanti. In seguito avviene anche un avvicinamento la stessa Principessa e lo zio Daemon. Il discorso ci va vedere come entrambi i personaggi siano maturati nello scorrere del tempo, affrontando anche il discorso del matrimonio in quello specifico contesto sociale. Se infatti Daemon afferma che “anche se ti sposi, puoi fare comunque quello che vuoi”, Rhaenyra ribatte che questo è valido in verità solo per gli uomini, e che per le donne il matrimonio è più una condanna a morte.

Ora, *questa cosa non va assolutamente vista come un femminismo forzato*, poiché perfettamente inserito nel contesto. Nel mondo di Martin così come nel nostro Medioevo, il ruolo della donna non era certamente molto diverso da quello descritto da Rhaenyra, ovvero “la tua funzione principale è fare figli.” Ma tornando alla puntata, è interessantissimo notare come da questo discorso si evinca che la stessa Principessa abbia paura di restare incinta, *di vivere una vita come quella della madre*, “condannata” a sua volta a dare un erede maschio a Viserys, finendo per rimetterci la vita. *Palese inoltre la chimica tra zio e nipote*, già accennata negli episodi precedenti (se ci fate caso, Daemon e Rhaenyra sono i personaggi che più spesso parlano tra di loro in alto valyriano, segno di confidenza, di complicità).

E così arriviamo alla parte centrale dell’episodio, la più importante e la più… bollente. Mentre Rhaenyra si traveste da paggio, (qui abbiamo la seconda degli sceneggiatori: fare vedere i passaggi segreti della Fortezza Rossa, più citati anche in GoT e mai visti), e va in giro per la città insieme allo zio Daemon, ecco vediamo anche l’apice del dualismo con Alicent di cui accennavamo prima. Ora fermiamoci qui con l’analisi scena per scena e *concentriamoci sui personaggi.*

In questa Rhaenyra, in un certo senso, matura, o per meglio dire, *apre gli occhi* e lo fa tramite un argomento scottante come *il sesso, argomento centrale della puntata*. Quello che vediamo nella scena del bordello è l’esatto capovolgimento delle convinzioni della Principessa espresse proprio allo zio al banchetto. Daemon fa capire alla nipote che il sesso non è solo dovere ma può essere anche piacere ( “_qui tutti fanno quello che vogliono_“, “_qui tutti prendono quello che desiderano_“). E il fratello fa esattamente questo, *prende quello che desidera, ovvero la nipote.* Perché sebbene inizialmente l’intento di Daemon fosse quello di screditare Rhaenyra in quanto ormai *non cerca più l’approvazione del fratello ma è tutti gli effetti un agente del caos*, è altrettanto vero che *questo screditamento è attuato paradossalmente per prendersi e sposare lui la nipote.* Daemon ha la conferma che Rhaenyra è attratta da lui, i due si baciano in una scena in cui si vede attrazione, desiderio, tangibile tensione sessuale, la chimica esplode, sono sul punto di fare sesso… *ma lui si ferma*. La domanda ovviamente sorge spontanea: *perché Daemon si ferma?* Non abbiamo una spiegazione chiara, ma secondo chi scrive *i sentimenti* *hanno vinto sul piano*. Daemon, che qui vediamo essere *un personaggio totalmente emotivo ed istintivo*, non riesce a prendere la verginità della nipote in quel ed in quel modo, proprio perché a lei ci tiene davvero.

E mentre tutto questo avviene, vediamo anche il contraltare di tutto ciò. Se osserviamo *il sesso come piacere nelle scene di Rhaenyra e Daemon*, contemporaneamente assistiamo al *sesso come dovere di Alicent.* La Regina si trova ad essere un “prigioniero politico”, vittima del suo status indotto dal padre, infelice, sola, nella personificazione di quello che Rhaenyra diceva al banchetto allo zio. In questo episodio, *Alicent è esattamente ciò che Rhaenyra non vuole essere* *e non vuole diventare*. E nel frattempo, se Daemon è andato via, a Rhaenyra ormai gli ormoni sono partiti. E così, quando torna alla Fortezza Rossa ecco *la scena con Ser Criston Cole*. Una scena totalmente diversa da quella di soli pochi minuti prima. Sebbene infatti Ser Criston sia attratto da Rhaenyra, i suoi dubbi sono evidenti e lo sono per quasi tutta la scena, con quella particolare inquadratura sul mantello bianco della Guardia Reale ad rappresentarne l’apice. Inoltre c’è meno passione, meno desiderio, più delicatezza… Alla luce di tutto questo, in questa scena vediamo infine *l’importanza del sesso*, che se nella scena tra Daemon e Rhaenyra è *usato come mezzo di scoperta e di piacere*, in quella tra la Principessa e la Guardia Reale *viene invece usato come mezzo di libertà, di evoluzione*.

Possiamo quindi dire che ne _“Il Re del Mare Stretto”_, *il sesso ha avuto una funzione narrativa che servisse a far evolvere i personaggi* (principalmente quello di Rhaenyra ed a proposito, *un plauso a Milly Alcock *che sia nella scena nel bordello che in quella con Ser Criston è riuscita rendere il personaggio estremamente sensuale e seducente), e non come mero “fanservice”.

Infine, nella parte finale vediamo le conseguenze di questa notte di _delirio e follia ad Approdo del Re_, con Rhaenyra che finisce per manipolare anche lei il padre, raggiungendo l’obiettivo di far allontanare *Otto Hightower* dalla posizione di Primo Cavaliere. Un accenno doveroso a *Viserys*, ormai sempre più decadente nel corpo e sempre più stanco. Ancora una volta *Paddy Considine* tira fuori un’interpretazione magistrale, con anche il suo personaggio che si evolve. La scena del confronto con il fratello è meravigliosa, e mostra un Viserys che finalmente tira fuori gli attributi e che chiarisce ad Otto come sia perfettamente consapevole di essere stato manipolato (peccato però che quest’ultima scena, così come quella del confronto con Rhaenyra, sia l’ennesima conferma di come il Re non sia proprio adatto a regnare…).

Per chiudere, un ultimo accenno alla *profezia di Aegon* che in questa puntata torna ad essere menzionata. Oltre a dare a Rhaenyra quell’aura da prescelta ed eroina che personalmente trovo fastidiosa, è evidente come questo elemento della storia non possa andare a coincidere con il finale della serie madre. C’è effettivamente poco da dire, possiamo solo ipotizzare che forse, il fantomatico sequel di _Game of Thrones_ non sia soltanto un’idea strampalata dell’HBO…


----------



## Hellscream (17 Settembre 2022)

È l'ultima settimana, mancheranno queste due, si sono rivelate davvero brave (poi vabbè, tanti avranno invidiato Ser Criston dopo l'episodio 4, e giustamente direi  )


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Settembre 2022)

Nel prossimo episodio mi aspetto grandi cose, è praticamente un mini finale di stagione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Settembre 2022)

Trailer seconda parte di stagione


----------



## Hellscream (17 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Trailer seconda parte di stagione


Promette MOLTO bene...


----------



## Hellscream (19 Settembre 2022)

Prima dell'ormai consueta disamina di domani posso dire solo una dopo questa quinta puntata.

Questa serie migliora e cresce di domenica a domenica.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Settembre 2022)

attendo che Ramin Djwadi entri in gioco, per adesso troppi richiami.. in GOT 6x10 fu l'apoteosi con light of the seven


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2022)

nell'episodio di ieri su sky praticamente 3/4 di puntata per vederli scopare e parlare nella loro lingua...7 giorni di attesa...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Prima dell'ormai consueta disamina di domani posso dire solo una dopo questa quinta puntata.
> 
> Questa serie migliora e cresce di domenica a domenica.



Episodio clamoroso, e credo che il meglio stia per arrivare nella seconda parte.


----------



## TheKombo (20 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> attendo che Ramin Djwadi entri in gioco, per adesso troppi richiami.. in GOT 6x10 fu l'apoteosi con light of the seven


 Una meraviglia 
Cmq a me la serie sta piacendo soprattutto per la caratterizzazione dei personaggi, oltre ad essere scritti bene grande merito agli attori.
Chiaramente queste 5 puntate sono state di preparazione all'inizio vero dei giochi, vediamo cosa tirano fuori.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Settembre 2022)

1x05



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Siamo al giro di boa. _House of the Dragon_ arriva al mid-season esattamente come ci aspettava lo facesse (o forse no), in un continuo alzare l’asticella che ci accompagna verso la seconda parte di questo spin-off di _Game of Thrones_. Una puntata molto bella, *che fa degli sguardi e del “non detto” i suoi punti di forza*, ma che comunque non è perfetta. Alcune cose hanno stonato, qualcuna più delle altre. Ma andiamo, come al solito, ad analizzare questa _“We light the way”_, come al solito concentrandoci sui personaggi ed ovviamente, facendo attenzione agli *SPOILER!*

Se negli altri episodi abbiamo avuto, in media, sempre tre personaggi a fare da protagonisti, in questa _We light the way_ possiamo dire che i riflettori sono tutti per *Ser Criston Cole* (*Fabien Frankel*) e, soprattutto, la Regina *Alicent Hightower* (qui interpretata per l’ultima volta dalla bravissima *Emily Carey*). Tuttavia, è innegabile che *questa quinta puntata rappresenti, a tutti gli effetti, un vero e proprio… finale*. Tutti i personaggi, alla fine di questo episodio, hanno quell’ultimo step di evoluzione che li prepara alla parte successiva della serie, che li prepara a quello che sarà, *che li definisce.*

Partendo da *Daemon Targaryen*, qui decisamente in secondo piano, che apre la puntata facendo una visita alla sua “******* di bronzo”, *lady Rhea Royce* (*Rachel Redford*), finendo per ucciderla. Molti si saranno straniti, ricordando le parole del Principe riguardo alla moglie e trovandosi poi questa bella donna davanti. _“Ma scusa è bellissima, che ha che non va?”_. Ragazzi, come tutti ben sappiamo, la bellezza non è l’unico metro per far stare due persone insieme. In questo caso è evidente che lady Rhea non sia il tipo per Daemon proprio perché in quei due minuti in cui ci viene presentata, capiamo subito che è una donna forte ed indipendente, sicuramente non sottomessa al marito. E sappiamo altrettanto bene come Daemon ami avere il controllo… facile capire quindi perché questi due non si possano vedere (anche perché adesso Rhea rappresenta l’ultimo ostacolo per Daemon per avere Rhaenyra, almeno all’inizio di questo episodio…)

*Re Viserys* *è invece sempre più decadente*. Le sua condizioni di salute peggiorano di episodio in episodio, mostrandoci un monarco sempre più stanco ed un personaggio sempre più tragico (ma su questo ci torneremo alla fine).

Dopo di questo si passa ad una delle scene più alte di questo episodio, l’interazione tra Alicent e *Larys Strong* (*Matthew Needham*) . In quest’occasione vediamo subito la natura subdola di questo personaggio, che se prima fa dei complimenti alla Regina attraverso la metafora dei fiori (che non dovrebbero crescere lì eppure ci sono riusciti, proprio come Alicent), subito dopo passa subito al punto, mettendo la più classica delle pulci nell’orecchio alla Regina. È chiaro che l’obiettivo di Larys Strong sia quello in ingraziarsi Alicent, ma le sue parole sono il primo step che porteranno la stessa Alicent ad evolvere definitivamente. Giusto pochi secondi prima avevamo visto, nel dialogo con il partente *Otto Hightower*, come la Regina fosse ancora convinta della parola di Rhaenyra, ma quello che le dice Larys la mette di nuovo nel dubbio…

E dopo aver assistito all’incontro tra Viserys ed i *Velaryon* (a proposito,* Lord Corlys e Rhaenys Targaryen* funzionano benissimo insieme, ad oggi è la miglior coppia su schermo della serie), arriviamo alla prima nota stonata di questa quinta puntata, la meno grave.

Vediamo questa scena in cui Rhaenyra ed il suo promesso sposo, *Laenor Velaryon* (*Theo Nate*), discutono del loro matrimonio, giungendo ad un accordo. Abbiamo scoperto infatti che *l’erede di Lord Corlys è omosessuale*, ma i due ragazzi giungono al compromesso di compiere il loro dovere per le loro casate ed il reame per poi _“mangiare quello che più ci piace”_. Ora, l’obiezione è semplice: *perché Rhaenyra e Laenor parlano per metafore?* Sono soli, ci è stato detto che sono cresciuti insieme, entrambi sono perfettamente a conoscenza della situazione… per quale motivo non parlare chiaramente? Onestamente non ho capito e non trovo un perché a questa scelta…

Sempre a bordo della nave che sta portando il monarca ad *Altamarea*, troviamo anche *Rhaenyra* (ultima prova anche per l’eccellente *Milly Alcock)* e *Ser Criston Cole*. Come abbiamo detto in precedenza quest’ultimo è uno dei due assoluti protagonisti di questo episodio, dopo gli avvenimenti della *quarta puntata*. Ed è in questa occasione che abbiamo una prima fotografia di quello che è, *in questo momento*, Ser Criston.

Un cavaliere, un uomo semplice, d’arme, non certo un fine pensatore. Ed è proprio per questo che sebbene il comportamento della Guardia Reale possa sembrare ingenuo e per certi versi stupido, esso non è assolutamente forzato e perfettamente _in character_. Cole in questa scena appare come una sorta di protagonista di una favola Disney che già si è fatto il suo castello in aria (o se volete la reincarnazione di Ted Mosby), che propone di scappare via e di costruire una vita lontano da tutto e da tutti, ma che viene riportato alla realtà da Rhaenyra, la quale non è chiaramente innamorata di lui. La principessa non può ovviamente rinunciare al proprio nome, al proprio status ed alla proprio eredità, proprio perché *Westeros non è una favola*.

E la conferma di questa cosa l’abbiamo anche nella scena successiva quando, una volta tornati ad Approdo del Re, Alicent fa convocare Ser Criston proprio per verificare ciò dettole da Larys Strong. In questa scena abbiamo *il crollo di Cole* che, in un magistrale gioco di “non detto”, *confessa alla Regina di aver giaciuto con Rhaenyra.*

In questi minuti abbiamo tutto. Vediamo quanto Ser Criston sia tormentato da quella notte d’amore con la principessa che *ne ha intaccato quella che è per lui la cosa più importante: il suo onore*. E se già quando era un segreto tra lui e Rhaenyra, Ser Criston soffriva di questa cosa (come abbiamo sentito nel dialogo tra i due a bordo della nave), scoprire che la notizia circola a corte lo ha letteralmente distrutto. Ma non solo, anche Alicent viene devastata dalla confessione di Cole. *La Regina scopre di essere stata ingannata dalla persona che aveva anteposto addirittura al padre*, capisce di non potersi fidare letteralmente di nessuno, nemmeno di quella che considerava l’unica persona fidata che aveva a corte.

E si arriva in questo modo al pezzo grosso di questa quinta puntata, i festeggiamenti per il fidanzamento di Rhaenyra e Laenor. *Una scena a cui arriviamo dopo una costruzione della tensione perfetta*. Sappiamo che tutti personaggi presenti in quella sala hanno delle informazioni che potrebbero far saltare il banco. La tensione è palpabile, gli sguardi tra i soggetti coinvolti la fanno da padrone. È stata creata una situazione per cui lo spettatore si sente quasi lui stesso lì in quella sala. Ed in tutto ciò ritorna anche Daemon, che per l’ennesima volta ci mostra la sua incredibile chimica con la nipote. E la stessa Rhaenyra ha verso lo zio un atteggiamento del tutto differente rispetto a quello avuto con Ser Criston. Provoca Daemon dicendogli di “rapirla” di portarla a Roccia del Drago e farne la sua sposa, al che Daemon le tocca la guancia con la mano in un gesto che sembra presagire un bacio che ci viene però oscurato. *Questi due si vogliono e si desiderano*. È chiaro, palese ed evidente.

Tutto questo però è anticipato da quella che è la vera e propria scena madre dell’episodio, il punto più alto di questo _“We Light the way”_: *l’entrata nella sala di Alicent*. Un momento dall’impatto fortissimo, che rappresenta l’evoluzione finale del personaggio. In questa prima metà di stagione infatti, abbiamo avuto ben tre Alicent Hightower diverse: *la prima*, quella dei primi due episodi, timida e sottomessa al padre. *La seconda*, quella del terzo e quarto episodio, la Regina triste, prigioniera di un qualcosa che le è stato imposto. Ed infine *la terza*, quella di questa scena. Una Alicent ormai consapevole del proprio posto, libera dall’innocenza e dall’ingenuità, che ha definitivamente deciso da che parte stare e lo fa andando contro quello che il suo personaggio è stato fino ad ora. Se prima infatti ci è stato più volte detto che la Regina non ama stare al centro dell’attenzione, in quest’occasione Alicent sceglie volontariamente di esserlo, arrivando dopo, facendosi guardare in quello che è il simbolo di quest’evoluzione: *il vestito verde* che certifica il suo schieramento da questo momento in avanti. E rincarato da quel _“figliastra”_ rivolgendosi a Rhaenyra e mai detto prima.



Continua, non mi bastavano i caratteri...


----------



## Hellscream (20 Settembre 2022)

Ultima parte 1x05 (l'altra è nella pagina precedente)



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tuttavia, se qui come detto abbiamo il punto più dell’episodio, *gli ultimi cinque minuti rappresentano quello più basso*. La scena dell’omicidio di *Ser Joffrey Lonmouth* (l’amante di Laenor interpretato da *Solly McLeod*) presenta la stessa problematica di cui abbiamo parlato nell’*episodio 3*, ovvero *mancanza di logica dovuta ad esagerazione e confusione.*

Chi ha letto i libri sa che questo è il primo grosso cambiamento che la serie fa rispetto alla sua controparte cartacea. E sa da una parte è comprensibile che girare un altro torneo costi e si sia deciso di mettere in scena questo evento durante questa occasione, *ciò che non è assolutamente comprensibile è la sua dinamica*. Non è infatti ammissibile che non ci sia un evidente motivo per le azioni di Ser Criston che non siano i _“presumo che”_ dello spettatore, ed è ancora più inammissibile che nessuno (soprattutto la Guardia Reale) faccia niente e che lo stesso Cole dopo il fatto vada via in tutta tranquillità.

Eppure, *bastava poco*, anche solo far scappare Ser Criston con qualcuno che gli andasse dietro, o una linea di dialogo (di numero) che provocasse la rissa (una provocazione, un insulto…)

Intanto, *il matrimonio tra Rhaenyra e Laenor viene celebrato subito*, in presenza solo dei genitori degli sposi, in un clima surreale, in aperta opposizione a quelle che erano le premesse. Il contrasto tra l’evento che dovrebbe essere gioioso ed i suoi protagonisti praticamente in lacrime è fortissimo e restituisce la decadenza sottolineata anche dal contesto, tra il cibo ancora sui tavoli ed il sangue di Ser Joffrey ancora sul pavimento. Apice di questa scena è *il crollo di Viserys*, che raggiunge un altro punto della tragicità del suo personaggio. Un uomo che qualsiasi cosa faccia gli va storta, che vuol far del bene ma i cui risvolti delle proprie azioni finiscono sempre per peggiorarne le condizioni.

Questo finale, che si conclude con *il tentato suicidio di Cole che viene salvato da Alicent *e l’ormai ricorrente *simbolismo del topo* (che rappresenta la decadenza di Casa Targeryen), macchia un po’ quello che per il resto è stato *un episodio quasi perfetto*, in cui l’asticella di _House of the Dragon_ è stata ulteriormente alzata, in cui tutte le storyline di questa prima parte si sono chiuse e si è pronti al grande time-skip che ci aspetta dalla prossima puntata in poi, che segnerà l’inizio della seconda parte di questo, ora lo possiamo dire, bellissimo ed avvincente show.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2022)

Per quel che guarda la scena "incriminata"...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ho letto da qualche parte che l'intento degli sceneggiatori e della regista era quello di mostrare la rissa e il caos al banchetto dal punto di vista di Viserys, focalizzandosi sul suo smarrimento e il suo disagio.
Quindi Viserys rappresenta un po' lo spettatore che resta stranito, e non capisce cosa sta succedendo.
Ciò non toglie che anch'io avrei voluto vedere la provocazione o l'atto iniziale che ha innescato l'omicidio chiarendone ancor meglio le motivazioni. Il ricatto del culandrone, da solo, non giustificava comunque questo gesto pubblico di Sir Criston, a meno di non dichiararlo abbastanza psicopatico.

Comunque questa scena non mi ha dato troppo fastidio, me ne ha dato di più il "taglio" successivo in cui non si capisce come abbia fatto Criston Cole ad uscire da questo casino senza essere arrestato. Ordine della regina, è implicito, ma una scena in cui Alicent chiede a suo marito di lasciarlo andare ci voleva.

A me piacciono tantissimo gli Strong. Credo daranno enormi soddisfazioni. Anche il figlio meno utilizzato, quello più forte, si vede dai trailer che sarà importante. Notare l'occhiata di Lyonel quando sguinzaglia il figlio grosso per mettere ordine, e lui si getta subito nella mischia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> È l'ultima settimana, mancheranno queste due, si sono rivelate davvero brave (poi vabbè, tanti avranno invidiato Ser Criston dopo l'episodio 4, e giustamente direi  )



@Hellscream, ho scoperto che l'attrice che interpreta la giovane Alicent è lesbica.
Oserei dire che la tradizione di Sophie e Maisie potrebbe continuare...


----------



## Hellscream (20 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> @Hellscream, ho scoperto che l'attrice che interpreta la giovane Alicent è lesbica.
> Oserei dire che la tradizione di Sophie e Maisie potrebbe continuare...


Questo mi mancava! Però a me attizza di più la Alcock, ha quel viso particolare....


----------



## TheKombo (20 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> @Hellscream, ho scoperto che l'attrice che interpreta la giovane Alicent è lesbica.
> Oserei dire che la tradizione di Sophie e Maisie potrebbe continuare...


Che spreco però


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2022)

Ha fatto coming out come "queer", non sono molto pratico delle loro classificazioni, magari le piace un po' tutto 
E l'attrice che interpreterà Rhaenira adulta dall'episodio 6 è bisex dichiarata. Ma quella mi sa che è un cesso, quindi è indifferente. 

Comunque, tornando ai nostri "appetiti" (per restare in tema con i dialoghi dell'ultimo episodio  ), ecco qui.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## bobbylukr (20 Settembre 2022)

Serie molto bella, che mi ha fatto venire voglia di andarmi a riguardare su YouTube tutte le infinite trame che Martin ha lasciato in sospeso da ADWD(io sono uno di quelli che aveva letto i libri prima della serie ed ha smesso di guardarla quando li ha raggiunti... anche se so come è finita la serie ovviamente) Cmq a me non è dispiaciuta la scena finale della puntata, davvero intensa...
Pubblica sto cass di TWOW maledetto


----------



## Swaitak (20 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ha fatto coming out come "queer", non sono molto pratico delle loro classificazioni, magari le piace un po' tutto
> E l'attrice che interpreterà Rhaenira adulta dall'episodio 6 è bisex dichiarata. Ma quella mi sa che è un cesso, quindi è indifferente.
> 
> Comunque, tornando ai nostri "appetiti" (per restare in tema con i dialoghi dell'ultimo episodio  ), ecco qui.
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



ammetto di essermi cacato sotto durante le scene di sesso di Rhaenira, ero convinto che l'attrice fosse molto minorenne, invece ha 22 anni . Comunque preferisco Alicent, che di anni ne ha 19


----------



## Hellscream (21 Settembre 2022)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Eh sì, questo è il primo vero acuto di Ramin Djawadi nella serie.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>


ma sbaglio è un dejavu di GOT? mi suona familiarissima


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma sbaglio è un dejavu di GOT? mi suona familiarissima



RIcorda un po' l'incoronazione di Cersei a fine stagione 6, che già era un "remix" di Light of The Seven.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Settembre 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/a792yt0


----------



## Hellscream (21 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> https://imgur.com/a/a792yt0


Scusate, ma...


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> https://imgur.com/a/a792yt0


è sorella a CDK


----------



## King of the North (21 Settembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Perchè i neri con i capelli bianchi fanno parte della casata Velaryon non sono Targaryen quindi non hanno la loro abilità di controllare i draghi.
> 
> nel libro i Velaryon sono di carnagione chiara, capelli argento-oro e occhi viola, nel telefilm neri con capelli da super sayan


Nei libri anche i Targaryen hanno i capelli argento e gli occhi viola


----------



## King of the North (21 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Finale bruttino... Finale di melma proprio, di melma solo perché le altre parole sono censurate.
> 
> Ancora ho gli incubi quando penso a come è stato ucciso il night king, anni ad aspettare sto minchia di inverno e poi puff, via così...
> 
> A sto giro non mi avranno, non guarderò nessun episodio di questa serie.


Pensa che la sua morte è la cosa che più adorato. Il punto più alto raggiunto da Arya, indiscutibilmente il miglior personaggio creato da Martin. Il suo bello è proprio quello, una fine che non ti aspetti. Però chiaro, sono gusti!
Io ho letto tutti i libri e per chi ha letto sia i libri che visto la serie sa che la prima stagione è fedele al 100% al romanzo, la seconda stagione direi all’80% poi man mano le cose iniziano a cambiare, soprattutto perché poi la serie ha dovuto prendere direzioni diverse in mancanza di materiale. 
detto questo con la serie è stato fatto un ottimo lavoro, peccato per i pochi episodi a disposizione nelle ultime due stagioni, si sarebbe potuto fare un lavoro migliore ma nel complesso una serie immortale.


----------



## Devil man (21 Settembre 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Nei libri anche i Targaryen hanno i capelli argento e gli occhi viola


si esatto l'unica differenza fra le due razze è che solo il Targaryen hanno il drago nel loro "sangue" e quindi controllare i draghi.. e avere possibilità di avere un imprinting con loro e farsi accettare.. ciò non vuol dire che tutti i Targeryan sono in grado di cavalcare i draghi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2022)

Dovete far cambiare idea a @fabri47, lui detesta l'attrice


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dovete far cambiare idea a @fabri47, lui detesta l'attrice


Pare stia crescendo bene  .


----------



## Hellscream (22 Settembre 2022)

Poster seconda parte di stagione (con tanto di chicca)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

@Hellscream dimmi in due parole com'è il nuovo episodio, che l'hanno pompato a mille....


----------



## Hellscream (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> @Hellscream dimmi in due parole com'è il nuovo episodio, che l'hanno pompato a mille....


Ti prendo alla lettera: "nuovo pilot".


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2022)

1x06 mi ha fatto impazzire


----------



## Hellscream (27 Settembre 2022)

1x06



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Attorno al sesto episodio di _House of the Dragon_ c’era molta curiosità, soprattutto per l’annunciato cambio di interpreti per alcuni personaggi (due tra tutti Rhaenyra Targaryen e Alicent Hightower). Come sarebbe andato questo sesto episodio? Come avrebbe preso il pubblico questo recasting? La storia e la narrazione ne avrebbero risentito?

Diciamo subito che anche questo sesto episodio è generalmente piaciuto molto. Le nuove Rhaenyra e Alicent (interpretate ora rispettivamente da *Emma D’Arcy* e *Olivia Cooke*) sono sembrate la naturale evoluzione delle loro versioni giovanili ed è senza dubbio il caso di promuovere questo loro debutto nella serie. Per quanto riguarda la storia e la narrazione in sé, _“La Principessa e la Regina”_ titolo di questa sesta puntata, è stato sicuramente *un episodio parecchio denso*, con un discreto numero di avvenimenti al suo interno, che facilmente si presta al refrain delle ultime settimane: _“é stato il miglior episodio finora_” (che però personalmente non mi sento di affermare). Eppure, nonostante tutto questo, questa review sarà più breve delle altre, perché in realtà, *sulla sesta puntata di House of the Dragon c’è da dire… poco.*

Questo perché chiunque abbia visto _“La Principessa e la Regina”_ (l’episodio più lungo della stagione), non può non aver avuto *la sensazione di trovarsi davanti ad un nuovo inizio, a quello che è stato letteralmente un secondo pilot.* Se il primo episodio della stagione aveva il compito di introdurci i personaggi e farci immergere ancora una volta nel mondo di Westeros, questa sesta puntata sembra essere un raccordo, un qualcosa che lega due parti della stessa storia. Qui ci vengono si presentati dei nuovi personaggi, ovvero i figli di Rhaenyra e di Alicent (a proposito, quanta confusione avete fatto con i nomi?), ma ciò che più evidente è che lo scopo dell’episodio sia quello di *presentare* *i rapporti tra i personaggi che già conosciamo.* Tutta la puntata, con tutti i suoi eventi, è in funzione di questo, oltre che di stabilire gli equilibri di potere. Infatti, non si è avuto la sensazione delle settimane scorse in cui uno o due personaggi spiccavano sugli altri all’interno della narrazione dell’episodio, ma ci si è trovati, proprio come nel primo episodio, davanti ad *un episodio essenzialmente corale*.

Nonostante questo tuttavia, i passi avanti non sono mancati. Questi *10 anni di time-skip* ci hanno mostrato come il rapporto tra Rhaenyra e Alicent sia ormai quasi del tutto compromesso (specialmente dalla parte della Regina). Lo scontro tra le due è ormai inevitabile e questa tensione crescente la vediamo riversarsi sui figli. *I giovani principi appaiono in quest’episodio come vittime delle ideologie degli adulti* e questa cosa diventa evidente osservando il rapporto tra Alicent e il suo figlio maggiore *Aegon*. Quest’ultimo ci viene presentato come il classico adolescente molto distratto, arrogantello e burlone. Il figlio maggiore di Viserys non sembra avere attualmente chissà quale mire sul Trono di Spade, anzi, a dire la verità lui non ci pensa nemmeno. Ed è lo stesso *Aegon* ad affermarlo nel dialogo con la madre in quella scena che avrà fatto ridere molti (me compreso) ma che in realtà ha un messaggio ben chiaro da voler trasmettere.

*Questa scena è infatti la riproposizione del rapporto tra Alicent e il padre Otto Hightower*. Proprio come abbiamo visto fare all’ex Primo Cavaliere nella scorsa puntata nei confronti della figlia, Alicent mette in guardia Aegon del pericolo che la sua esistenza rappresenta per lui. Ma è bene notare come questo sia un pensiero della stessa Alicent a cui Aegon aveva già trovato una soluzione (“_non mi opporrò a Rhaenyra_“). È lei che instilla nel figlio questo seme, proprio come aveva fatto a sua volta Otto con lei. Come è sempre lei che rifiuta la proposta di pace di Rhaenyra, che tutto sommato avrebbe accontentato tutti (a proposito di questo, sulla figlia di Alicent, *Haelaena*, abbiamo avuto in questo episodio un foreshadowing molto interessante che però discuteremo nella review del prossimo episodio…).

Quel che emerge di Alicient in questa puntata è quindi *un generalmente indurimento della sua persona* oltre che, forse, *un pizzico di ipocrisia*. In una scena la vediamo infatti parlare con *Ser Criston Cole* (male che non che non ci sia stato nessun accenno a tutto quel casino successo al matrimonio, non mi è piaciuto) riguardo a Rhaenyra e la sua relazione adultera con *Ser Harwin Strong*, affermando di sperare che “_alla fine l’onore e la decenza prevaranno_“, ed esattamente nella scena successiva troviamo Aegon a masturbarsi in piedi sulla finestra, con la madre che nemmeno lo rimprovera per quello che stava facendo ma che passa subito a chiedere spiegazioni sullo scherzo fatto al fratello minore *Aemond* con la complicità dei nipoti.

“_La Principessa e la Regina_” scorre poi con *il costante (nuovo) crescere della tensione* presentandoci un *Re Viserys* ancora in vita ma ormai logorato completamente nel corpo e nello spirito, che si rifiuta anche di vedere l’evidenza (sebbene ne sia perfettamente consapevole), pur di avere la sempre sognata e mai raggiunta tranquillità. Dall’altra parte abbiamo invece il fratello *Daemon* che troviamo sposato con lady *Laena Velaryon* e padre di due figlie. Il più fumantino dei Targaryen sta cercando di vivere una vita tranquilla ad Essos, ma è chiaro come questa situazione per Daemon sia forzata, con lui che si costringe a fare qualcosa e cercare di essere qualcuno che in realtà non è (e ciò risulta evidente nel rapporto freddino con le figlie…). Bella e d’impatto la morte di Laena, sebbene questa parte mi abbia lasciato quella un po’ sgradevole sensazione di “rushata”.

Molto meglio invece il finale dell’episodio, in cui vediamo Lord (ora lo possiamo dire) *Larys Strong* *vestire a tutti gli effetti i panni del villain*. Un personaggio psicopatico, subdolo, viscido, manipolatore, che non si ferma nemmeno davanti ai consanguinei per ottenere ciò che vuole… e c*he evidenzia l’ingenuità di Alicent. *Per tutta la puntata infatti la Regina ci è stata presentata come qualcuno di ormai dentro il “gioco del trono”, che sa come muoversi e che ha ormai il quasi completo controllo sul marito. La scena finale ci mostra invece come abbia sbagliato a fidarsi di un soggetto come Larys, che chissà adesso cosa chiederà in cambio per aver di fatto propiziato il ritorno di Otto Hightower a corte….

La sesta puntata di _House of the Dragon_ rimette quindi le pedine sulla scacchiera, con lo scopo di essere un’introduzione necessaria dopo un time-skip così grosso. Ma niente delle prime cinque puntate è andato perso, anzi! Ormai tutto è pronto a precipitare…verso una _Danza_.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

Episodio clamoroso.

1x06


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Amo alla follia i personaggi come Larys e i giovani Targaryen/Valeryon promettono grandi cose. Quel segaiolo di Aegon sembra il classico principe idiota incapace di governare senza la mano degli "anziani" (Tywin-Joffrey), e da Aemond (dannato Martin con i nomi, che fa anche gli anagrammi!) mi aspetto un'evoluzione imprevista.
Quell'altra sembra schizzata con insetti e numeri, chissà cosa hanno in mente per lei.
In definitiva... un Targaryen sano al 100% raramente ce lo abbiamo. 
Se devo trovare un difetto, a me la nuova Rhaenyra non convince molto, sia come somiglianza fisica sia come recitazione.
Ma credo giochi molto come fattore la bravura eccelsa della precedente attrice, il confronto viene automatico.
Larys è il personaggio meschino e assolutamente cinico che mancava. Molto shakesperiano, lo adoro.
La fusione perfetta tra Littlefinger e Ramsay.

Dicono che Alicent sia una copia di Cersei, ma ancora non siamo a quei livelli. Sembra che abbia sì una gran voglia di ammazzare tutti, ma le manca il cinismo e la lucida follia per andare fino in fondo. E ha ancora sensi di colpa. Ora però torna Otto, quindi con suo padre e Larys come consiglieri è probabile che la strada Cersei sia spianata davanti a lei.

Per quel che riguarda la "velocità", leggo critiche, lo sceneggiatore garantisce che nella seconda stagione i time skip si fermeranno. E' una scelta narrativa precisa per questa stagione 1, un gigantesco prologo.

Ah, un grazie agli sceneggiatori per la chicca di "The Bear and The Maiden Fair".

Due domande:
- Il sigillo di Larys (una specie di ape) non è quello degli Strong, vero? Si è fatto una sua casata o appartiene a qualche organizzazione segreta?
- Il topo che perseguita Viserys simboleggia la decadenza, ma mi domando se ci sia dietro qualche metafora più precisa.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Episodio clamoroso.
> 
> 1x06
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



1) Il sigillo di Larys è una roba puramente "a favore ti spettatore". L'hanno usato per dirti "vedi? questi qua sono con Larys, lavorano per lui, questa scena è collegata a quella di prima."

2) C'è un qualcosa di molto preciso dietro il topo, ma è ancora presto...

Volevo chiederti se tu avessi letto Fire&Blood e conoscessi la storia, ma da queste domande e dal post in generale credo di aver avuto la mia risposta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ho il libro e ho cominciato tutta la parte di Aegon-Jaeheris, ma mi sono fermato a "quella che conta" che avrebbe trattato la serie.
Ho anche cercato di rimuovere dalla mente vari racconti della Dance in GOT, per esempio quei dialoghi tra Stannis e Shireen, ma conoscendo a memoria ogni episodio di GOT è esercizio complicato 

Diciamo che sono spoiler free all'80%.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Settembre 2022)

Ora sono curioso...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Settembre 2022)

C'è da stare attenti a quello che può piacere alla platea generalista o opinione pubblica, non è detto sia una buona notizia


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> C'è da stare attenti a quello che può piacere alla platea generalista o opinione pubblica, non è detto sia una buona notizia


i personaggi lgbt ci sono tutti, forse manca qualche trav?


----------



## Hellscream (29 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> C'è da stare attenti a quello che può piacere alla platea generalista o opinione pubblica, non è detto sia una buona notizia


Conoscendo orientativamente quello che dovrebbe succedere nella 7 (andandoci per intuito), il twist potrebbe essere quello di NON far succedere qualcosa piuttosto che farla succedere... Vedremo.

In caso dipenderà come al solito da cosa cambiano e soprattutto come.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Conoscendo orientativamente quello che dovrebbe succedere nella 7 (andandoci per intuito), il twist potrebbe essere quello di NON far succedere qualcosa piuttosto che farla succedere... Vedremo.
> 
> In caso dipenderà come al solito da cosa cambiano e soprattutto come.



Ti rivelo un segreto.

Spoilerissimo libro



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



L'altro giorno ho iniziato a leggere la parte del libro, volevo arrivare alla morte di Harwin e Laena e fermarmi.
Tra l'altro sono pochissime pagine in tutto.

Ma gli eventi non sono proprio nell'ordine della serie, e quindi mi sono beccato la morte di Laenor.

Viste le solite polemiche INUTILI di twitter sulla morte di Ser Joffrey, fare uccidere un gay da un altro gay lo vedo complicato...


----------



## Sam (30 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> i personaggi lgbt ci sono tutti, forse manca qualche trav?


Il mio preferito rimane il Targarien col serpente nero dell’Alabama e con i rasta. Caratteristiche che si sposano bene con uno scenario da medioevo europeo. Gli mancava giusto una canna in bocca e poi poteva cantare come Bob Marley.

Mi sarei aspettato un bel Yo nigga da qualche parte. Avrebbe fatto stile.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Ottobre 2022)

1x07



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Partiamo con quello che ormai è diventato un quasi meme. La settima puntata di _House of the Dragon_ è _“la miglior puntata fino ad ora”_? Non sono ancora sicuro che sia così, ma quel che è certo è che _*“Driftmark”*_ (a proposito, solo io ho la sensazione che i titoli in questa serie siano stati messi “a caso”?) il punto in cui gli schieramenti sono finalmente ormai pronti e delineati sulla scacchiera. Il lungo periodo preparatorio è finito e la storia, il tema centrale della serie, può finalmente essere sviluppato.

Innanzitutto partiamo dicendo che, come è stato per il *quinto episodio*, *a farla da padrone in “Driftmark” sono stati gli sguardi e i non detto*. E questo è evidente fin dalla prima scena, quel funerale di *Laena Velaryon* dove la “famiglia allargata” si ritrova finalmente riunita al completa ma in cui in realtà ognuno è solo.

È sola *Rhaenyra* (e devo che in questa puntata mi è decisamente piaciuta l’interpretazione di *Emma D’Arcy*), che dopo aver perso l’uomo che più le era stato vicino si sente accerchiata dai nemici. È solo *Daemon*, che rifiuta il tentativo di riavvicinamento del fratello, ed è tremendamente solo anche lo stesso *Viserys* (piccola parentesi qui, ragazzi, per dire che io ESIGO che venga dato un premio a Paddy Considine, a mani basse quello che ha dato più spessore ed un’interpretazione superba al proprio personaggio) che continua nella sua ormai inutile lotta per tenere unita la famiglia. Chi forse è meno sola è *Alicent*, che ha visto *il ritorno del padre Otto nel ruolo di Primo Cavaliere* dopo la morte di *Lyonel Strong* per mano dell’inquietantissimo Larys. Ma la Regina Consorte presenta altre tematiche in questa puntata, che vedremo più avanti.

Tuttavia, è chiaro ed evidente che *i veri protagonisti di “Driftmark” siano i figli di tutti questi personaggi* sui cui è incentrato il perno di questo episodio. È qui che vediamo esplodere il conflitto tra i figli Velaryon (solo di nome) ed i figli Targaryen, una rivalità che è comunque risultato delle azioni degli adulti su di loro. Tra la numerosa prole spicca senza dubbio il terzogenito di Viserys e Alicent, *Aemond Targaryen*, che è colui che accende la miccia. Aemond, che nello scorso episodio ricordiamo essere stato deriso dal fratello e dai nipoti per essere l’unico a non possedere un drago, non solo entra ne entra in possesso, ma reclama quello che è in quel momento il drago più grande e potente di Westeros: *Vhagar*.

Menzionando la bellezza della scena – inutile invece parlare del tono scuro prevalente in questo episodio, è una scelta stilistica che può soggettivamente piacere o meno – che restituisce tutta la maestosità dell’ultimo drago in vita del Conquistatore, *è chiaro ed evidente come questo evento sia il punto di svolta per il personaggio di Aemond.* Dopo esser diventato il nuovo cavaliere di Vhagar, *il piccolo Targaryen diventa un piccolo Daemon.* La rissa tra lui, i nipoti e le figlie di Laena (che ho molto apprezzato per la sua intensità), cancellano il ragazzino un po’ timido e sottomesso, e ci restituiscono un personaggio sicuro di sé ed arrogante. La perdita dell’occhio da parte di Aemond inoltre, ci permette di parlare finalmente di quel foreshadowing di cui vi avevo accennato *nella review dell’episodio sei*. Provate a rileggere le battute qua sotto adesso.







E così arriviamo alla scena della Sala dei Nove, vero e proprio cuore pulsante di questa puntata in cui tutti temi vengono condensati ed abbiamo ancora una volta *la tensione come protagonista*. Attrici principali della scena madre dell’episodio sono sicuramente Rhaenyra e Alicent, il cui dualismo ci viene letteralmente buttato in faccia. Le due sono esattamente l’una l’opposto dell’altra ed emerge tutta l’invidia della Regina nei confronti della sua ex amica. *Alicent invidia tremendamente la libertà di Rhaenyra*, una libertà che lei non ha mai avuto e la cui assenza l’ha costretta ad una vita imposta da altri. Dall’altra parte, l’erede al Trono di Spade è abile a toccare i punti giusti per mettere Alicent in cattiva luce e provocare in lei la reazione violenta. Una scena, anche questa, che sottolinea ancora di più la diversità tra le due donne (notare infatti come Rhaenyra sia calmissima quando affronta la Regina). Il tutto però, è da ricondurre al comportamento di Viserys, che alla fine decide di non punire… nessuno. *Il Re ormai è al punto di non ritorno* (mi sa che lo saluteremo a breve), distrutto da anni di faide familiari che lo hanno consumato (ed in questa puntata vediamo come inizi anche a non essere del tutto lucido chiamando Alicent con il nome della sua defunta prima moglie, “Aemma”). Come detto quindi, Viserys non punisce nessuno per l’accaduto tra i figli ed i nipoti, ma invece fa un ultimo, disperato e drastico tentativo per cercare di porre fine alla faida: minacciare di aver la lingua tagliata a chiunque metta in dubbio la legittimità dei figli di Rhaenyra. Un atto che sappiamo bene non fermerà i sussurri, così come lo sanno bene Rhaenyra e Daemon, il che ci porta al finale della puntata.

Prima di parlarne però mi sembra giusto trattare brevemente anche qualche altra scena di _“Driftmark”_. Per esempio, ho apprezzato tantissimo *il confronto tra Corlys Velaryon e la moglie Rhaenys*. *A Westeros non c’è posto per la giustizia* (la tesi sostenuta da Rhaenys), *perché l’eredità, il nome, è tutto* (come sostiene invece Corlys). È quindi il davvero il nome a prevalere sul sangue? Si… ma anche no.

Infatti, in questo episodio abbiamo avuto anche *la tanto attesa riunione (ed unione) tra Rhaenyra e Daemon*. Una reunion che già dall’inizio dell’episodio ci è stata mostrata con lo scambio di sguardi tra i due ma che, devo essere sincero, mi ha un po’ deluso. Non ho trovato infatti nella scena d’amore tra zio e nipote la stessa intensità che ha permeato l’intero episodio. È come se parte della chimica che si era costruita tra i due personaggi nella prima parte della stagione fosse andata persa (ed in questo avranno sicuramente influito i dieci anni di lontananza), ma personalmente mi aspettavo che l’unione tra i due fosse più passionale, più carica di quell’erotismo che fin dalla prima puntata aveva caratterizzato il loro rapporto e che aveva raggiunto il suo apice nell’*episodio quattro*. Molto scenografico invece il matrimonio finale con il rito Valyriano, anche se forse avrebbe meritato qualche minuto in più.

Chiuse queste doverose parentesi, passiamo al finale della puntata e alla questione Laenor. Tuttavia, è difficile parlare di questa cosa senza parlare anche del libro, quindi adesso andremo a confrontare ciò che succede nel testo di Martin con ciò che invece è accaduto nella serie. Ne consegue quindi che* seguiranno SPOILER SU “FUOCO E SANGUE”.*

Quindi, Rhaenyra e Daemon capiscono che una loro unione ufficiale darebbe più forza alla pretesa al trono di lei. Ma ciò non può avvenire finché Laenor è vivo. A proposito, *bellissimo il discorso sull’appartenenza al fuoco da parte dei Targaryen* *che diventa una metafora di come questa famiglia si schiava della regalità e del potere che ne consegue*. Viene quindi orchestrata la finta morte di Laenor, che nel libro sappiamo essere morto, MA…

Gli sceneggiatori si sono giocati questo cambiamento nel modo più intelligente possibile, che potrebbe passare anche come un non-cambiamento. Per spiegare il perché di questo serve fare un ragionamento, cercate di seguirmi.

Come i lettori di Martin sanno, le sue opere dell’universo di ASOIAF hanno una caratteristica comune, ovvero *l’assenza di un narratore onnisciente*. Le storie sono raccontate o tramite POV (come nel caso di GoT) o tramite resoconti di personaggi interni a quel mondo. Questo secondo caso è proprio quello di _“Fuoco e Sangue”_, testo dal quale è tratta _“House of the Dragon”_. Ora, essendo la fonte un resoconto non di un narratore onnisciente, le notizie riportare all’interno del testo potrebbero anche essere false. Nel libro viene si detto che Laenor muore e viene messo lì il sospetto che Daemon e Rhaenyra siano coinvolti, ma *non c’è la certezza di questa cosa*. Ed in questa scena cosa sentiamo dire a Daemon? “_Noi sapremo la verità, ma i nostri nemici no.”_ E questo concetto è esattamente ciò il fondamento dello stile di Martin e dell’universo di ASOIAF.

*Lo scrittore fittizio di “Fuoco e Sangue” riporta una sua versione, che non è necessariamente la verità*, poiché appunto essendo un personaggio interno di quel mondo, non onnisciente e vissuto in un periodo successivo, lui non può conoscere la verità dei fatti. È ovvio comunque che *resta la “questione del drago” *di Laenor come grosso punto interrogativo a questa interpretazione di questo (non?) cambiamento, ma per avere una risposta a questo possiamo aspettare l’evolversi della serie.

In conclusione, non so ancora dire se _“Driftmark”_ sia _“il miglior episodio fino ad ora”_, ma so per certo che questa serie è un crescendo continuo. Questa puntata ha cristallizzato in modo chiaro e definitivo la scacchiera di gioco. Gli schieramenti sono ormai definiti, la Danza sta per iniziare.


----------



## malos (5 Ottobre 2022)

Ho immaginato da subito che questa puntata e la lunga notte fossero dirette dallo stesso regista per le scene scure. Infatti ho controllato e c'è lo zampino di Sapochnik in entrambe.


----------



## TheKombo (5 Ottobre 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Ho immaginato da subito che questa puntata e la lunga notte fossero dirette dallo stesso regista per le scene scure. Infatti ho controllato e c'è lo zampino di Sapochnik in entrambe.



Aveva diretto anche "La battaglia dei ********" se non ricordo male.
In HOTD è anche produttore esecutivo.


----------



## malos (5 Ottobre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Aveva diretto anche "La battaglia dei ********" se non ricordo male.
> In HOTD è anche produttore esecutivo.


Si è un boss.


----------



## malos (5 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> i personaggi lgbt ci sono tutti, forse manca qualche trav?


Menzionavano uno con la barba mi pare viola e che si veste da donna, chi ha letto il libro ci dirà se lo vedremo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2022)

E seguendo la regola "il prossimo episodio è ancora meglio del precedente", ecco che arrivano le preview dell'episodio 8 che lo inneggiano a migliore del 7


----------



## Hellscream (10 Ottobre 2022)

Piccole considerazioni sulla 1x08 prima del consueto post approfondito di domani:

1) Io ho finito gli aggettivi per questa serie.
2) Ho visto una delle scene più belle dell'intero franchise di GoT.
3) Se non danno un emmy a Paddy Considine è UNO SCANDALO.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Ottobre 2022)

Nella top 5 di tutti gli episodi di Game of Thrones.
Capolavoro.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Ottobre 2022)

1x08



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_“Lord delle Maree”_, l’ottavo episodio di _House of the Dragon_, è riuscito per quel che mi riguarda in un qualcosa di impensabile. Abbiamo già discusso all’inizio di questa serie come questo nuovo prodotto della HBO non partisse propriamente sotto una buona stella a causa della pesante eredità di _Game of Thrones_ e dell’immensa ombra lasciata dalla stagione finale della serie madre e abbiamo scherzato anche sul fatto che ad ogni puntata si dicesse – nella maggior parte dei casi giustamente – “il miglior episodio fino ad ora.” Tuttavia, mai e poi mai avrei pensato che _House of the Dragon_ potesse regalarmi non solo un episodio che confermi la frase precedente, ma addirittura uno che al suo interno contiene quella che è, secondo me, *una delle migliori scene di tutto il franchise di Game of Thrones*.

Andiamo quindi ad analizzare meglio quanto successo in questo ottavo episodio, come sempre nel nostro stile soffermandoci sui personaggi in funzione della storia. Tuttavia, adesso che abbiamo due schieramenti ben delineati, per comodità parleremo di questi ultimi in blocco, soffermandoci infine sull’assoluto protagonista dell’episodio (e verrebbe da dire anche di questa intera prima stagione…) 
I Neri​Partiamo dai Neri, ovvero la fazione di *Rhaenyra*, che in questo episodio vediamo quanto mai in difficoltà. _“Lord delle Maree”_ ha visto quello che dovrebbe essere *l’ultimo time-skip non solo di questa stagione ma dell’intera serie*, presentandoci quindi la “versione definitiva” dei personaggi. Vediamo quindi Jacaerys, Lucerys e Joffrey cresciuti ed essere arrivati all’adolescenza, mentre sono appena nati i figli di Rhaenyra e Daemon, Viserys e Aegon. Ma come abbiamo detto, è un momento di difficoltà per i Neri, poiché la notizia del ferimento di *Corlys Velaryon* agita il fratello *Vaemond*. Quest’ultimo infatti spinge affinché sia lui ad ereditare il trono del fratello in caso di morte di morte di Lord Corlys ed è proprio questa sottotrama che si protrae per circa tre quarti dell’episodio che ci mostra quelli che sono *i nuovi equilibri* dopo sei anni dall’episodio precedente. *Gli Hightower hanno preso completamente il controllo del reame*, complice le ormai gravi condizioni del Re, e abbiamo un primo segnale di questo fatto quando Rhaenyra e Daemon raggiungono Approdo del Re per discutere la questione sollevata da Vaemond. In quest’occasione notiamo infatti come nessuno arrivi ad accogliere quella che è ufficialmente l’erede al trono (salvo un lord minore) ma non solo. *Anche all’interno della Fortezza Rossa gli scenari sono completamente diversi rispetto al passato.* Il controllo degli Hightower è reso anche a livello visivo, con le insigne Targaryen rimosse a favore di un “arredamento” a tema Sette Dei, un distaccamento netto da ciò che è stato che si può notare anche nei quadri erotici che sono stati oscurati e nel dettaglio del modello dell’antica Valyria che in tutte le precedenti puntate abbiamo visto curato dal Re ed espandersi sempre di più, ormai abbandonato (con tanto di ragnatele).

Tuttavia, è innegabile che il vero protagonista di questa puntata per quel che riguarda i Neri sia stato assolutamente *Daemon*, sebbene il personaggio abbia avuto alla fine dei conti poche battute. Ma _“Lord delle Maree”_ ci ha mostrato, per la prima volta, un tratto inedito del principe Targaryen. *Per la prima volta infatti abbiamo visto un Daemon sofferente*, che quando insieme alla moglie va a trovare il fratello ormai costretto a letto, non riesce nemmeno a guardarlo. Questa scena è forse anche un’altra “prima volta”, ovvero quella che ci mostra* l’umanità di Daemon*, sinceramente turbato dal vedere il fratello condizioni. Un agente del caos, si, ma che tiene davvero alla famiglia, in un qualcosa che culmina in *quella scena lì*, che per ora sorvoliamo per poi tornarci quando parleremo dell’assoluto protagonista dell’episodio.

Il tema dell’umanità dei personaggi tocca anche Rhaenyra, e lo fa quando quest’ultima si confronta con il padre nella scena notturna. Per tradizione, o comunque nell’immaginario collettivo, siamo sempre stati portati a pensare a Re, Principesse, Principi e famiglie reali in generale a persone invincibili, invidiabili, in qualche modo al di sopra dei problemi dei “comuni mortali”. Nel confronto invece tra Rhaenyra e il padre vediamo quanto il peso di un’eredità gravosa possa affliggere una persona. Ovviamente, *tutto è ampliato e caricato dalla storia della profezia* – a proposito, più questa cosa viene inserita all’interno della serie, più mi vado convincendo che la serie sequel su Jon Snow si farà veramente… – ma questa scena serve a mostrarci appunto l’umanità di Rhaenyra, schiacciata da un qualcosa che è a tutti gli effetti aleatorio, incerto e di cui chiede conferma al padre. *È ovvio che ci sia anche una componente politica in tutto questo*, Rhaenyra infatti ha ormai capito di essere in un certo senso circondata, e cerca l’aiuto di chi l’ha sempre protetta.
I Verdi​Se per i Neri le cose non si sono messe bene, un po’ meglio si può dire per la fazione avversaria, quella dei Verdi… ma solo in apparenza. Se infatti a comandare ormai sono di fatto *Alicent e Otto Hightower* non è tutto rose e fiori nemmeno per loro e i loro congiunti. La Regina infatti è sempre alle prese con i problemi creati dai figli, soprattutto *Aegon*, che in _“Lord delle Maree”_ *viene definitivamente e irrimediabilmente consegnato allo spettatore come personaggio negativo.* Un personaggio infantile (nelle battutine a Jace), insofferente (come si era già visto nelle scorse puntate), ma di cui in questo episodio ci viene mostrata, forse per l’ultima volta, l’umanità. Nel confronto con la madre riguardante la violenza fatta alla serva, vediamo un Aegon quasi in lacrime riaffermare ancora una volta che a lui di regnare non interessa niente. *Aegon è stato scritto in questa parte della storia come una vittima della madre e delle sue convinzioni*, sebbene mantenga un’indole malvagia.

La vera vittima è però la moglie di Aegon, sua sorella *Haelaena*, che sebbene in questa puntata ha avuto ben poco spazio, tale è stato sufficiente per mostrarci un personaggio in balia degli altri, che continua a vivere nel suo mondo, un personaggio palesemente destinato alla sofferenza perché inserito in quel contesto.

Impossibile infine non parlare brevemente di *Aemond* (ora interpretato da Ewan Mitchel). Lasciatemi dire che per questo personaggio il casting è stato azzeccatissimo. *Ewan Mitchel restituisce esattamente Aemond Targaryen come lo si immagina quando si legge Fuoco e Sangue. *In questo episodio ha relativamente poche battute, ma tutte di grande impatto e soprattutto allo spettatore basta guardarlo per capire che personaggio si trova davanti, merito dell’enorme presenza scenica e carisma dell’attore.



Continua sotto con l'ultima parte.
​


----------



## Hellscream (11 Ottobre 2022)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Viserys​Ed ora, arriviamo a quella che è stata la colonna portante dell’intero episodio (e non solo): *Re Viserys*. *“Lord delle Maree” ha rappresentato l’apice di uno dei personaggio meglio scritti e meglio interpretati dell’universo di Game of Thrones.* Senza nulla togliere agli altri attori, Paddy Considine qui ha letteralmente rubato la scena in ogni sua comparsa (che comunque sono state relativamente poche). E tutto culmina nella scena risolutiva della questione di Vaemond, con la maestosa entrata nella sala del trono e la lunga camminata verso quest’ultimo. In quella scena, che come anticipato all’inizio reputo personalmente una delle migliori dell’intero franchise di _Game of Thrones_, *Viserys I Targaryen raggiunge il picco della sua umanità. *Il Re, il titolo per antonomasia del potere viene mostrato al massimo della sua debolezza. Ricordate la frase pronunciata nel primo episodio da Rhaenyra? La credenza secondo cui i Targaryen fossero più dei che uomini? Ecco, guardate questa scena pensando a quella frase. Non ci potrebbe essere una rappresentazione di uomo – inteso come essere mortale, soggetto alla sofferenza e al dolore – più veritiera di quella che vediamo in questo minuto e mezzo circa.

Un Re Targaryen si umilia agli occhi di quasi tutti per raggiungere quello stesso scranno che lo ha schiacciato per tutta la vita e tutto questo avviene tra gli sguardi degli altri personaggi. *Chi guarda Viserys con sorpresa, chi con pietà… e poi c’è una persona che lo guarda con orgoglio: Daemon*.

Gli ultimi istanti di questa scena, in cui avviene quello che possiamo considerare a tutti gli effetti il ricongiungimento tra i due fratelli (*che, piccola curiosità, è stata una scena improvvisata*), rappresenta una sorta di capovolgimento di ciò che ci viene mostrato. Perché se tutti vedono il più umano dei Re, in quel momento Daemon vede quello che avrebbe sempre voluto vedere dal fratello. Un monarca deciso, che lotta, che non si arrende alla sua condizione. Quando Daemon, in quella scena stupenda, aiuta Viserys a sedersi sul trono e gli pone la corona sul capo, egli finalmente un Re degno di sedere sul posto più pericoloso dei Sette Regni, *il tutto accompagnato da un sottofondo musicale maestoso, evocativo, toccante.*

E tutto questo continua poi nella scena della cena di famiglia, in cui Viserys si mostra alle persona che più ama per quello che è, senza maschere e senza bende. Lui stesso pone l’accento su questo particolare. In quel momento non è il Re dei Sette Regni, è un uomo, un fratello, un marito, un padre, un nonno. Nell’_inside the episode_ rilasciato da HBO a seguito della puntata, Paddy Considine *(per cui voglio riaffermare con forza, se non danno un Emmy, un Golden Globe o un grande riconoscimento è UNO SCANDALO)* ha detto una frase che riassume perfettamente il personaggio da lui interpretato: *“lui [Viserys] è troppo umano per essere Re.”*

E tutto questo è tragicamente vero. Fino alla fine, fino a quell’ultima cena, Viserys cerca di raggiungere ciò che ha cercato per tutta la vita: che la propria famiglia vivesse in pace. E proprio negli ultimi istanti prima che il dolore abbia di nuovo il sopravvento, Viserys vede realizzarsi quello che ha sempre voluto. La famiglia riunita, allegra, scherzosa… *ma è tutta un’illusione*. Appena il Re lascia la stanza infatti, le tensioni scoppiano quasi immediatamente a causa degli ormai radicati risentimenti tra i nipoti (vittime a loro volta delle azioni dei genitori).

Re Viserys a fine episodio ci lascia con quello che può essere visto come l’ennesimo malinteso, ma che ormai è totalmente ininfluente in una guerra ormai di fatto già iniziata, anche se al momento non con le armi ma con le parole.

La morte di Viserys è il momento di silenzio prima del tuono. La tempesta ormai è giunta su Westeros. Che si aprano le danze.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## TheKombo (11 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Una garanzia


----------



## sion (11 Ottobre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Piccole considerazioni sulla 1x08 prima del consueto post approfondito di domani:
> 
> 1) Io ho finito gli aggettivi per questa serie.
> 2) Ho visto una delle scene più belle dell'intero franchise di GoT.
> 3) Se non danno un emmy a Paddy Considine è UNO SCANDALO.


paurosa l'entrata nella sala del trono..scena memorabile

puntata che sfiora la perfezione,bellissima come tutta la serie


----------



## Hellscream (11 Ottobre 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> paurosa l'entrata nella sala del trono..scena memorabile
> 
> puntata che sfiora la perfezione,bellissima come tutta la serie


Sottoscrivo tutto e l'ho detto anche nel post approfondito sopra, per me quella scena è una delle più belle di tutto il franchise.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Ottobre 2022)

Mi dite chi sono i nuovi membri dello Smart Council? E' da un paio di episodi che appaiono ma faccio fatica a distinguerli.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Dunque, Lord Beesbury è rimasto, maestro del Conio.
Il Gran Maestro è cambiato, ora c'è quello nero. Che suppongo fosse il discepolo del precedente, che non era mai d'accordo con le cure per Viserys. E infatti con questo nuovo maestro Viserys è scampato un'altra decina di anni.
I restanti chi sono? Mi sembra di avere visto il Lannister?


----------



## Hellscream (11 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi dite chi sono i nuovi membri dello Smart Council? E' da un paio di episodi che appaiono ma faccio fatica a distinguerli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Esatto quello che hai visto è Tyland Lannister, fratello gemello di Jason Lannister che compariva nell'episodio 3 (e anche nel 5) che è lord di Castel Granito ed è il maestro della flotta. Poi in teoria Larys Strong dovrebbe essere il maestro dei sussurri. Jasper Wylde invece dovrebbe essere il maestro delle leggi.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2022)

Dopo questa puntata mi sa che farò il "post analisi" dopo il finale, perché credo sia chiaro che questa 1x09 è stata la prima parte di un qualcosa di unico. Episodio sicuramente di preparazione quindi, ma alcune cose non mi sono piaciute.

P.S. Ramin on fire.


----------



## Devil man (17 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi dite chi sono i nuovi membri dello Smart Council? E' da un paio di episodi che appaiono ma faccio fatica a distinguerli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



"Lord Beesbury è rimasto, maestro del Conio" che se non sbaglio sarà sostituito da Tyland Lannister  quel maledetto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2022)

Oddio,non vedo l'ora di leggere la reazione di @fabri47, il 9 sarà il suo episodio preferito.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oddio,non vedo l'ora di leggere la reazione di @fabri47, il 9 sarà il suo episodio preferito.


Devo guardare ancora l'8. Sto indietro, anche perchè guardo solo quelli con il doppiaggio in Italiano. 

Comunque fino ad ora serie discreta con qualche picchio, ma nulla più. GOT lontano anni luce. Ma ci sta alla fine, è un prequel.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Devo guardare ancora l'8. Sto indietro, anche perchè guardo solo quelli con il doppiaggio in Italiano.
> 
> Comunque fino ad ora serie discreta con qualche *picchio*, ma nulla più. GOT lontano anni luce. Ma ci sta alla fine, è un prequel.


picco*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Devo guardare ancora l'8. Sto indietro, anche perchè guardo solo quelli con il doppiaggio in Italiano.



... ti piace la Alicent adulta? Mi fermo qui, poi capirai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> ... ti piace la Alicent adulta? Mi fermo qui, poi capirai


Si, anche quella ragazza  .


----------



## TheKombo (18 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


La prima vera perla della stagione, grandissimo


----------



## Hellscream (20 Ottobre 2022)

Attendiamo lunedì...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Ottobre 2022)

Finale leakato, occhio.

Usate il tag spoiler per qualunque commento.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Ottobre 2022)

Vista.

Non dico niente fino a lunedì.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Ottobre 2022)

Boh io sono arrivato fino alla meta della 7a settimana posso dire una cosa?



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mi sembra davvero confusionario. Ok abbiamo capito che ci sarà la guerra tra figli figliastri illegitimi cugini e cuginastri per il trono.. ma a me è sembrato fino ad ora troppo confusionario.

1) La Serie inizia con il fratello del Re che sembrava essere il villian principale.. partono due puntante e si rivela praticamente un personaggio inutile. Fa quella roba li contro i pirati da 4 soldi poi boh si arrende per il trono e non vuole più diventare re. Poi si allea lì col nero biondo alleanza che finisce sul nascere

2) Il Re anche esso confusionario totale, non azzecca nulla ed il suo drago?? Ha almeno un drago? Va bene va in depressione per la morte di moglie figlio ci può stare.. poi decide per la figlia che diventerà erede al trono fanno la cerimonio e poi... poi si sposa e cambia idea la figlia si deve mettere da parte

3)Muore il figlio con la nuova moglie ragazzina allora orchestra il matrimonio tra sua figlia ed il travione in modo da avere un figlio erede

4) sbalzo temporale pazzesco il re che sembra dovesse morire in qualsiasi instante è ancora li.. si scopre che tutti hanno figli. Cioè sono passati dal nemmeno uno straccio di figlio maschio per prendersi il trono ad una miriade di figli maschi che ora si andranno ad ammazzarsi tra di loro?

Vediamo le ultime puntante.. ma credo che ci sarà una guerra interna tra clan ovviamente. Chiaramente la serie doveva concentrarsi sui motivi del perché i Targaryen sono scomparsi. Però mi sarei aspettato qualcosa sul nesso tra draghi e Targyana come sono diventati loro i controllori dei draghi? Come sono nati i draghi? A me interessa quello ..


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Ottobre 2022)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



A taroccare il drago non è che sia stato Daemon? Non era sceso giù nello scantinato a fare qualcosa col drago mi pare che fosse lo stesso drago di capitan uncino. Scontato comunque che uno dei due marmocchi ci avrebbe lasciato le penne e sarebbe partita la guerra dei clan


----------



## Hellscream (24 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> A taroccare il drago non è che sia stato Daemon? Non era sceso giù nello scantinato a fare qualcosa col drago mi pare che fosse lo stesso drago di capitan uncino. Scontato comunque che uno dei due marmocchi ci avrebbe lasciato le penne e sarebbe partita la guerra dei clan





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non era lo stesso, quello è un altro drago


----------



## JDT (24 Ottobre 2022)

Terminata. Senza rivelare nulla, da lettore, sono estremamente deluso per alcune decisioni e scelte di sceneggiatura. Musiche, costumi e cast da 10, non conoscevo nessuno a parte Daemon.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Ottobre 2022)

Considerazioni generalmente no spoiler, comunque metto il tag.




Anticipazione (Spoiler)



A me il finale è piaciuto. Non da "urlo", ma mi è piaciuto.
Hanno anche "corretto" la scena finale dell'episodio 9, con Rhaenys che dà una sua motivazione.
Ho letto qualcosa dei cambiamenti rispetto a Fire and Blood, ma non mi soffermo su queste differenze. Non sono lettore, o meglio sono arrivato fino ad un certo punto.
In tutta onestà questo libro non mi piace un granché, lo trovo una gran palla da leggere, e non so se andrò avanti. Più che un romanzo, come ASOIAF, è un archivio storico abbastanza didascalico e per me adattare questa roba in una serie Tv come hanno fatto non era affatto semplice.
Credo proprio che seguirò la storia solo nella serie TV.

Il finale mi è piaciuto non tanto per QUELLA scena, ma per come hanno imbastito la seconda stagione. Che sarà diversa, ad ampio respiro, sia come geografia di Westeros che come dinamismo, e quindi a posteriori questa stagione di psicologia e caratterizzazione dei personaggi assumerà un valore più importante.
Già il solo pensiero di tornare a WInterfell mi attizza l'hype.

La serie ha dei difetti, soprattuto nei time skip un po' confusionari e nel poco tempo dedicato a certi personaggi. Non posso dire mi abbia appassionato alla follia come GOT, ma il lavoro complessivo a mio avviso è stato magistrale, con alcune clamorose vette come l'episodio 8.

Ora vediamo se annunceranno (si rumoreggia a dicembre), il seguito di GOT con Jon Snow. E lì ragazzi c'è da temere davvero. Ho tantissime riserve, Godiamoci House of Dragon.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Ottobre 2022)

1x-09-10

P.S. Grazie a chiunque abbia letto sti enormi papiri in queste settimane, ci vediamo tra due anni!



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



“Il Concilio Verde”, l’episodio più debole​Iniziamo dall’episodio 9, “_Il Concilio Verde_“, che è stato forse il più debole dell’intera serie. Situazioni troppo allungate e scelte discutibili hanno decisamente abbassato il mio gradimento per questa nona puntata e ciò – dopo aver visto il finale ma in realtà era abbastanza evidente già da prima – ha una spiegazione ben precisa. Sebbene infatti resti indubbia l’ottima caratterizzazione di tutti i personaggi di House of the Dragon (o quasi, ci arriviamo tra poco), è altrettanto vero che *è impossibile non notare un dislivello tra le due fazioni dei Verdi e dei Neri*. Questo è forse uno dei (pochissimi) difetti che possono essere accreditati ad _House of the Dragon_, con gli showrunner che sembrano decisamente portare il pubblico a schierarsi per la seconda fazione.

Tutto ciò che riguarda i Verdi è sembrato, ne “_Il Concilio Verde_“, un po’ superficiale e soprattutto dilatato senza una reale necessità di farlo. La parte centrale dell’episodio, *la ricerca di Aegon*, è sembrata davvero troppo lunga ed a tratti noiosa. Tuttavia, proprio il personaggio nel personaggio di Aegon viene mostrato quello che è stato, secondo me, il vero protagonista di questi ultimi due episodi: *l’eco del destino che abbraccia questa serie, questo e questi personaggi.* Quello che ci viene presentato fin da subito, è un Aegon Targaryen che non è interessato a regnare su Westeros, cosa che dice perfino lui stesso più volte durante le ultime puntate. Ma nonostante tutti i suoi sforzi, Aegon non riesce a sfuggire al destino che gli altri hanno già deciso per lui. Come dirà *Otto Hightower *nel finale di stagione, il nipote _“porta il nome del Conquistatore, indossa la sua corona, impugna la sua spada”_. *Aegon è stretto nella morsa del destino persino nel nome* ed è per questo che viene incoronato alla vista di più di persone possibili, proprio per risaltare le parole di Otto.

*E questa ulteriore caratterizzazione di Aegon è forse il tratto che ho più apprezzato nell’episodio 9*, nonostante forse si sia esagerato con i toni negativi del personaggio. La scena dell’incoronazione è stata davvero bellissima e sarebbe stato un perfetto finale di episodio… e qui abbiamo il secondo grande problema di questa puntata. *La fuga di Rhaenys Targaryen* insieme al suo drago, per quanto abbia apprezzato tantissimo il fatto che abbiano dato una spiegazione a quella scena nel finale di stagione, resta per me il momento forse più debole di tutto _“Il Concilio Verde”_. Perché, ragazzi, possiamo dirci tutto quello che vogliamo, ma chi vede quella scena dirà sempre “oh, se li abbrustoliva risolveva subito la cosa”. Davvero, non ho capito perché mettere in scena in questo modo la fuga di Rhaenys, un classico _“momento wow”_ che ho trovato inutile.
“La Regina Nera”, la chiusura del cerchio​E arriviamo così a _“La Regina Nera”_, il gran finale. Guardando l’episodio, quello che ho notato fin da subito è stato *un fortissimo richiamo alle primissime puntate della serie, e soprattutto un vero e proprio eco della prima. *All’inizio abbiamo per esempio la scena del parto – la quarta, sono proprio fissati, eh? A proposito, vi è sembrata cruda? Beh, in “_Fuoco e Sangue_” è peggio, fidatevi! – di Rhaenyra che viene posta in parallelo con il “consiglio” di guerra di Daemon, in un eco di quello che abbiamo visto nella première con Aemma contrapposta alla scena del torneo. Una scena che serve a dare caratterizzazione a Rhaenyra, che subito dopo aver ricevuto la morte del padre si trova a fronteggiare la morte della figlia, in una “escalation di indurimento” che culminerà alla fine della puntata.

Subito dopo avviene l’incoronazione della stessa Rhaenyra, in una scena che ho trovato davvero bellissima per il carico motivo con cui viene rappresentata (anche qui, un richiamo a “_Gli Eredi del Drago_” con il funerale di un neonato). È stato inoltre bello vedere come la Regina Nera non sia affatto immediatamente a suo agio nei panni della sovrana. Si vede tutta la sua esitazione e in un certo senso “l’essere impacciata” nel nuovo ruolo. E proprio questo argomento viene trattato all’inizio dell’episodio, nel confronto tra Rhaenyra ed il giovane figlio* Lucerys.* *Rhaenyra è stata investita dal destino dei sovrani Targaryen, in questo caso rappresentato dalla profezia, *ed ha imparato a farsene carico, mentre *Lucerys rifiuta il suo in quanto non si sente adatto a quel ruolo* (così come Aegon non si sente adatto a fare il Re).

Ho letto inoltre diverse perplessità sulla scena del confronto tra Rhaenyra e Daemon, in cui il Principe Targaryen afferra la moglie per la gola. E a proposito di questo, ragazzi, permettetevi di ricordarvi una cosa: *è Martin, non Walt Disney*.

*Il comportamento di Daemon è perfettamente in linea con il suo personaggio* ed anche questo è un eco, un richiamo al passato. Ricordate cos’era successo nell’*episodio 3*? Cosa fa Daemon quando Viserys invia delle truppe a supporto del fratello nelle Stepstones? Prima pesta il messaggero, poi parte da solo in missione suicida. Ed è la stessa identica cosa che succede nella scena con Rhaenyra. *In quel momento Daemon non ce l’ha con la moglie, ma con il fratello, perché ancora una volta Viserys non si è fidato di lui non confidandogli la profezia nonostante lui fosse stato l’erede al trono.* E la reazione ci sta, perché come abbiamo sempre sostenuto *Daemon Targaryen non è un personaggio pragmatico, ma totalmente emotivo*, basti vedere come si butti nella guerra che sta per arrivare, ignorando addirittura i dolori della moglie partoriente.

E poi, gli ultimi quindici minuti dell’episodio, la scena clou. Anche qui ho letto pareri parecchi discordanti a riguardo, soprattutto dai lettori (di cui io stesso faccio parte). Tuttavia, mi sento di dover rimarcare una cosa. Riportare su schermo un lavoro come “_Fuoco e Sangue_” in maniera totalmente fedele al libro (badate bene, *totalmente*), non sarebbe una buona cosa. E questo semplicemente perché la struttura stessa dell’opera non si presta a questo. *“Fuoco e Sangue“, non essendo un romanzo ma un “freddo” resoconto storico, manca della caratterizzazione dei personaggi, delle loro sfaccettature, il che li riduce ad essere delle “marionette vuote” all’interno di una storia.* E persino in questa scena abbiamo un eco della prima puntata. Dove? Guardate l’immagine qui sotto.






Tutto questo preambolo serve a dire che ho personalmente apprezzato il piccolo cambiamento che è stato effettuato per la morte di Lucerys, perché serve a dare profondità al personaggio di Aemond e non a ridurlo a “_è cattivo perché si._” *Si tratta di una costruzione del personaggio* che magari ci porterà a vedere lo stesso Aemond del libro, ma con un vissuto alle spalle. Poco da dire su tutta la parte di Capo Tempesta in sé, semplicemente spettacolare per tutto. Messa in scena, recitazione, effetti speciali, musiche, regia… tutto davvero bellissimo.

E infine, la chiusura del cerchio, l’ultimo eco del destino. La scena finale in cui vediamo Rhaenyra ricevere da Daemon la notizia della morte del figlio. *Una scena identica al finale de “Gli Eredi del Drago“*, che sancisce il cambiamento ormai avvenuto nel personaggio della Regina Nera, che proprio in quel momento si appropria di questo titolo. Per lungo tempo Rhaenyra ha cercato la pace, ma il finale di questa prima stagione di _House of the Dragon_ segna il punto di non ritorno. Ormai è guerra, il tempo delle parole e dei negoziati è finito.

Infine, lasciate questo lungo viaggio con alcune considerazioni generali. Dato che siamo in argomento di echi, riprenderò quello che dissi nel primo pezzo che ho qui scritto dedicato ad _House of the Dragon_. L’eredità di questa serie era *davvero* pesante, ma nonostante tutto si è rivelata essere una vera e propria rivelazione che è riuscita in gran parte dei casi a ricatturare la passione delle persone per Westeros. Non era facile ragazzi, ed il merito di tutto questo va ovviamente agli sceneggiatori *Ryan Condal e Miguel Miguel Sapochnik*, *ma anche ad un cast che mi sento di affermare senza timore che è stato totalmente azzeccato* (fatta eccezione per personaggi minori come il giovane Laenor e Mysaria…). Un plauso in particolare per questa ultima puntata – ma non solo – va ad *Emma D’Arcy*, interprete dell’adulta Rhaenyra. Davvero una prova maiuscola e di spessore e anche tutto il resto è stato superbo, musiche, costumi, locations…

Che dire, ragazzi… abbiamo finito. All’inizio di questo viaggio non l’avrebbe detto nessuno, ma ora, arrivati alla fine, possiamo dire che aspettare due anni per tornare a Westeros sarà davvero, *davvero *dura.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Ho appena visto la 9. Mi sono sentito molto vicino a Larys, alla sua umanità, nel suo gesto istintivo di reazione ad un piacere, una passione che condivido con lui. Una scena che ho veramente apprezzato. Complimenti al regista e agli sceneggiatori, oltre ovviamente agli attori.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Ottobre 2022)

Io comunque sto bramando in modo allucinante "The Rise of the Dragon", nonostante abbia già Fuoco e Sangue. Ma ragazzi, ci sono delle illustrazioni PAUROSE.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Molto bella, 2 spanne sopra la prima noiosissima stagione di the rings of power.. E lo dico da mega fan del signore degli anelli


----------



## Hellscream (Ieri alle 11:11)

*House of the Dragon ha vinto il premio come miglior serie drammatica ai Golden Globes 2022, battendo (tra le polemiche) le favorite Succession e Better Call Saul*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Ieri alle 12:44)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *House of the Dragon ha vinto il premio come miglior serie drammatica ai Golden Globes 2022, battendo (tra le polemiche) le favorite Succession e Better Call Saul*



Ottimo.

Ma nessun riconoscimento a Paddy Constantine, nemmeno una candidatura, è veramente un INSULTO che rende questi premi insignificanti.


----------



## Hellscream (Ieri alle 12:51)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ottimo.
> 
> Ma nessun riconoscimento a Paddy Constantine, nemmeno una candidatura, è veramente un INSULTO che rende questi premi insignificanti.


Confido nell'Emmy.

Onestamente non ho capito nemmeno la candidatura della D'Arcy che per carità, ha fatto un eccellente lavoro con la Rhaenyra adulta, ma come ho scritto più volte nelle recensioni degli episodi, Paddy è stato *per distacco* quello a fornire la miglior prova attoriale migliorando addirittura il personaggio letterario. Che non vinca niente non ci voglio credere e sarebbe uno scandalo.

P.S. Ah, dimenticavo, @Toby rosso nero, nonostante abbia già Fire&Blood, alla fine non ho resistito e ho comprato anche The Rise of the Dragon  30€ spesi benissimo.


----------

